# De l'art du cadrage au scalpel



## Amok (23 Février 2007)

mamyblue a dit:


>


​ 

Tu n'es pas passée loin de la bonne composition, mamy !  (je cite pour faciliter la lecture)




​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ​
> 
> Tu n'es pas passée loin de la bonne composition, mamy !



De quel droit t'arroge tu la détention de "la bonne composition"! 

Perso j'aurais essayé de mettre plus en valeur la place vide. 




Nan je déconne


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2007)

A propos, toujours dans le sujet. 

"_La fa&#231;on la plus &#233;vidente d'&#233;viter la pr&#233;sence d'&#233;l&#233;ments distrayants ind&#233;sirables dans une photographie consiste &#224; les couper, c'est-&#224;-dire &#224; cadrer la photographie de fa&#231;on &#224; ce qu'ils se trouvent hors du champ._"


----------



## mamyblue (23 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu n'es pas passée loin de la bonne composition, mamy !  (je cite pour faciliter la lecture)​


Merci beaucoup Amok très sympa d'expliquer les erreurs que j'ai fait.  
J'aurais dû y penser. C'est vrai que la photo ainsi est nettement plus belle  
Je la cite vu que je change de page, mais vous pouvez l'enlever les modos si vous passez par là...  ​


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2007)

A propos de la discussion sur le cadrage, je me suis amus&#233; hier &#224; faire 3 images d'un m&#234;me sujet bateau. J'ai modifi&#233; ma prise de vue en marchant deux pas vers le sujet entre chaque d&#233;clenchement (optique : 50 mm). Voil&#224;, juste pour l'exemple. 

(C'est compress&#233; &#224; mort, ne pas tenir compte de la "qualit&#233;" ! )




​


----------



## Joelaloose (5 Mars 2007)

perso j'ai une préférence pour la n°2.


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> perso j'ai une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour la n&#176;2.



Oui, moi aussi ! 

C'&#233;tait pour (d&#233montrer (suite &#224; la "discussion" &#224; propos de la photo de mamy) qu'en faisant juste un pas en avant ou en arri&#232;re, le r&#233;sultat est souvent tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent !


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mars 2007)

et que tout d&#233;pends de ce que tu veux mettre en avant et/ou exprimer avec l'image


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> et que tout dépends de ce que tu veux mettre en avant et/ou exprimer avec l'image



Absolument. C'est même la première démarche à avoir ! 
Certains pourraient aussi te (me) répondre que la seule expression qu'ils veulent donner à leur image est de figer un élément qui leur plait. Pour ceux là, faire clic clac se suffit. Je vois, je shoote. Tel quel.
Mais l'image photographique n'est pas, me semble t-il, "naturelle", dans le sens ou le lecteur va se retrouver nez à nez avec une composition qui va devoir lui parler. Image plate, totalement dénuée de l'aspect instantané du moment réel : les sons, les odeurs, et tout simplement le bien-être -ou pas- ressenti par l'auteur au moment du déclenchement : il y a un côté vierge de découverte et de manque d'intérêt _à priori_  qui met en place une fondamentale : comment rendre intéressant un sujet dont il se fout totalement ?
Le lien que je passais quelques posts plus haut (à propos de la composition) peut sembler évident pour nombre d'entre nous, mais nous ne sommes pas ici dans un rendez-vous de photographes et il est bon de rappeler les fondamentaux. Pas parce qu'il faut impérativement et en toute occasion s'y conformer (la transgression, si elle est voulue et maitrisée est même un devoir ), mais parce que justement _savoir expliquer_ un instant, dans le sens photographique du terme et surtout lorsque on a des carences techniques, est la manière _la plus simple_ de correctement _s'exprimer_, et donc d'être compris. Savoir écrire est un bon début pour devenir un écrivain: la technique vient après.
Ce sujet se nomme "postez les photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous". Il me semble intéressant, lorsque c'est une image ratée par manque de réflexion visuelle, d'en parler et de mettre en avant ce qui a fait que...


Oups, j'espère que je suis clair !


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2007)

Le numérique a "démocratisé" la notion de cadrage  
"Tourner" autour d'un sujet, apprendre à voir les détails qu'on veut écarter, situer la lumière, comparer. Sans connaitre les "règles", l'oeil se forme. Et là, effectivement on peut commencer à exprimer quelque chose d'un peu construit. Avec sa façon de voir le monde.
Enfin, il me semble.


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Le numérique a "démocratisé" la notion de cadrage
> "Tourner" autour d'un sujet, apprendre à voir les détails qu'on veut écarter, situer la lumière, comparer. Sans connaitre les "règles", l'oeil se forme. Et là, effectivement on peut commencer à exprimer quelque chose d'un peu construit. Avec sa façon de voir le monde.
> Enfin, il me semble.



_je ne partage pas du tout ton avis  le numérique n'a rien démocratisé du tout  je suis persuadé que proportionnellement, rien n'a changé ! _


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2007)

Alors disons que tu as un plus grand angle que moi 
Ce dont je suis persuadée.


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4192325 a dit:
			
		

> _je ne partage pas du tout ton avis  le numérique n'a rien démocratisé du tout  je suis persuadé que proportionnellement, rien n'a changé ! _



Complètement d'accord : il n'a même fait que renforcer ! "_Je shoote, ca ne coute rien : on verra après_" !


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2007)

Alors la messe est dite


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Alors la messe est dite


_
ceci dit, je suis content que cela eut cet effet sur toi et tes photos enfin je dis ça en passant, va pas croire que c'est un compliment ma chérie :love:_


----------



## Captain_X (6 Mars 2007)

je suis d'accord avec Amok (si si c'est vrai)... le cadrage, et la lumi&#232;re sont 2 notions qui sont pass&#233;s au second plan (dans le flou bien au fond), avec pour r&#233;ponse : "bah on y tripatouilleras sur photoshop &#231;a fera la farce..."

en fait le num&#233;rique c'est un appareil de photos jetables


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

A mon sens son propos le propos d'Amok beaucoup plus large et moins restrictif ... 
Il parlait de la notion de choix en photographie ... assumé ou pas.


----------



## Captain_X (6 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> A mon sens son propos le propos d'Amok beaucoup plus large et moins restrictif ...
> Il parlait de la notion de choix en photographie ... assumé ou pas.



c'est pas bien français ... gribouille fait une phrase stp


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec Amok (si si c'est vrai)... le cadrage, et la lumi&#232;re sont 2 notions qui sont pass&#233;s au second plan (dans le flou bien au fond), avec pour r&#233;ponse : "bah on y tripatouilleras sur photoshop &#231;a fera la farce..."
> 
> en fait le num&#233;rique c'est un appareil de photos jetables



Tu sais, il m'est arriv&#233; dans un lointain () pass&#233; argentique d'entendre des photographes pros cracher au directeur artistique "Tu te d&#233;merderas &#224; la gravure, coco !'
En fait il y a toujours eu plus ou moins "tromperie". Parfois pour de bonnes-mauvaises raisons : par exemple, pourquoi passer 3 jours a &#233;clairer un sujet complexe si tout cela peut &#234;tre &#233;talonn&#233; par la suite (mettons de c&#244;t&#233; l'aspect financier de 4 jours de facturation pour une vue, sujet de toux profonde pour le client ) ?

Souvent, un individu lambda est interloqu&#233; en voyant arriver du studio les images brutes : elles n'ont pas grand chose &#224; voir avec le r&#233;sultat final sur papier glac&#233; et je dirais que paradoxalement c'est d'autant plus visible que les photographes sont "reconnus".

En fait, ce n'est pas si important que ca : la technique dans ce cas est de savoir ce que l'on doit livrer sans que les 3 jours de gagn&#233;s sur le plateau ne se transforment en 2 semaines de travail acharn&#233; pour  3 laborantins ou 5 maquettistes de l'agence, explosant au final le budget.  La connaissance technique est avant tout, en production, de rationaliser le temps, h&#233;las, comme dans beaucoup d'autres activit&#233;s.  Cela signifie t-il que l'on peut se passer de "connaitre" l'&#233;clairage ? Non, bien au contraire !*


Mais nous nous &#233;loignons un peu du sujet initial dans ce fil avant tout destin&#233; aux amateurs, qu'ils soient "avertis" ou pas. En parcourant les images post&#233;es ici, il est &#233;vident que la grande majorit&#233; des  "rat&#233;es" le sont par une absence totale de respect des r&#232;gles fondamentales de la composition. Or, ces r&#232;gles sont applicables par tout individu sachant ce qu'est un carr&#233;, un triangle, et capable de mouvoir ses yeux de gauche &#224; droite et inversement !

C'est ce que je voulais dire plus haut : on peut accepter que la lumi&#232;re ne soit pas absolument maitris&#233;e (ca viendra, ca, plus tard), mais pas qu'une image ne soit pas correctement compos&#233;e : c'est le B.A-BA. 

Et pour Odr&#233; : je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris ton message. Toujours est-il qu'il est possible de tout faire, en tout, lorsqu'on maitrise. Faire du surexpos&#233; flou est accept&#233; lorsqu'on a prouv&#233; qu'on savait faire du bien expos&#233; net. C'est la diff&#233;rence entre un choix artistique et un camouflage de pr&#233;texte !


* Nous parlons ici bien &#233;videmment de studio, pas du mec qui amasse de la poussi&#232;re sur ses bottes en &#233;vitant les balles qui sifflent, cas plus particulier et... plus rare ! 
Mais pour ceux l&#224;, il suffit d'observer leur travail pour voir que les meilleurs d'entre-eux sont les meilleurs "composeurs". 

PS : J'ai connu la p&#233;riode (pas si lointaine, en fait), du passage a la PAO et ensuite de l'argentique au num&#233;rique (plus r&#233;cente). Ce fut Verdun sur le moment et comme apr&#232;s toute guerre l'emploi est relanc&#233;. Parce qu'apr&#232;s le "tout est possible, y compris sans photographes", on s'est rendu compte que rien n'&#233;tait possible qualitativement sans une base saine. Mais ce fut difficile, et (trop) long : j'ai personnellement v&#233;cu, aux Antilles, la p&#233;riode o&#249; les clients, recevant des photos de Su&#233;dois au bord d'une piscine, exigeaient que le maquettiste les "transforme" en locaux (vous voyez ce que je veux dire, un coup de curseur, et hop, le blanc vire au noir, les cheveux du blond &#224; l'&#233;b&#232;ne, "_t'as besoin de 5 minutes, mec, avec ton ordinateur : je ne vais pas payer un photographe pour refaire le visuel_" !)... Mais l&#224; nous sommes clairement hors sujet, c'&#233;tait juste une anecdote.


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> * Nous parlons ici bien évidemment de studio, pas du mec qui amasse de la poussière sur ses bottes en évitant les balles qui sifflent, cas plus particulier et... plus rare !


_
j'aime bien comment tu segmentes ce(s) métier(s)s alors que tu n'es pas dans la première catégorie (ou plus, plus exactement) et pas dans la deuxième ne segmentons pas, on peut faire plein de choses dans nos métiers t'imagines pas (enfin si je pense que tu imagines fort bien) comment il faut parfois éviter les verres de champagne et les canettes de bière dans l'événementiel et les concerts _


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> Le num&#233;rique a "d&#233;mocratis&#233;" la notion de cadrage
> "Tourner" autour d'un sujet, apprendre &#224; voir les d&#233;tails qu'on veut &#233;carter, situer la lumi&#232;re, comparer. Sans connaitre les "r&#232;gles", l'oeil se forme.



Non, Mado, l'oeil ne se "forme" pas tout seul : tu confonds avec le regard ! 
De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on, un enfant peut passer des heures &#224; feuilleter des livres, ce n'est pas comme ca que l'on apprend &#224; &#233;crire ou lire : il faut un minimum de connaissance, ce minimum permettant ensuite de lire n'importe quoi, du texte le plus simple au plus complexe.

L&#224; o&#249; je peux te rejoindre sur ce qui semble &#234;tre un c&#244;t&#233; inn&#233; de la composition s'explique ais&#233;ment : nous vivons dans un environnement d'images : des toiles des grands maitres anciens aux photographies publicitaires, de l'&#233;cole &#224; l'abribus nous observons volontairement ou pas des visuels. Or, ces visuels respectent la composition basique : *si* nous sommes naturellement port&#233;s &#224; les regarder, nous int&#233;grons ces r&#232;gles et les copions (pas dans le sens p&#233;joratif) presque... naturellement, m&#234;me si le terme est ici peu adapt&#233;. Mais cela sous entend que nous sommes attentifs et sensibles a cette "&#233;criture" (ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde) et que nous l'appliquons, avec reflexion lors de notre prise de vue. Par exemple, un individu ayant l'habitude de lire de droite &#224; gauche va t-il naturellement composer son image comme un occidental ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> A propos de la discussion sur le cadrage, je me suis amusé hier à faire 3 images d'un même sujet bateau. J'ai modifié ma prise de vue en marchant deux pas vers le sujet entre chaque déclenchement (optique : 50 mm). Voilà, juste pour l'exemple.



Amok est un bon pédagogue 

C'est vrai que bouger un peu est souvent la meilleure manière d'étendre à peu de frais sa gammes d'objectifs de même qu'attendre le bon jour et la bonne heure permet (quand on a le temps et la possibilité de retourner sur place) de se passer de projecteurs d'une part, de bidouilles photoshop de l'autre.

Quant au débat sur le numérique, un des problèmes qu'il me pose, c'est que la possibilité de multiplier les points de vue à peu de frais permet, c'est sûr, de faire un peu n'importe quoi, mais permet aussi de remplir les disques durs d'images entre lesquelles on n'arrive pas à choisir parce que, pour différentes qu'elles soient, on leur trouve à toutes quelques chose. Moi qui aime retourner sans fin voir et revoir jusqu'à plus soif des endroits qui me plaisent, c'est une vraie catastrophe  (ce week-end c'était Carcassonne et Saint-Hilaire, mais c'est bien pire quand il s'agit des Bondons où je passerai mon temps à aller m'asseoir 5 minutes ici, 5 minutes cinquante mètres plus loin, etc. ou, pire, à attendre sans bouger, qu'un nuage passe 

Pour terminer par rapport au débat sur les pros et la photo de reportage, une petite anecdote à propos de visa sur l'image. Ils présentaient l'an dernier quelques planches contact de très grands messieurs dont j'ai oublié le nom. C'était très instructif sur la diversité dans la façon de faire : l'un ne photographiait son sujet qu'une fois tandis que l'autre faisait 5 ou 6 variantes sur des sujets que j'ai oubliés mais en tous cas de meme nature. Les variantes n'étaient pas mitraillées au hasard bien évidemment. On avait juste l'impression qu'il préférait exploiter plusieurs idées sur le moment et choisir à tête reposée plus tard (et ça ne devait pas être facile). Je pense que ces deux façons de faire doivent toujours exister et sont valides de même, au moins grossièrement, que certains écrivains ont horreur de revenir sur leur texte tandis que pour d'autres (Proust étant peut-être le plus représentatif), rien n'est jamais fini.


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4192615 a dit:
			
		

> _
> j'aime bien comment tu segmentes ce(s) m&#233;tier(s)s alors que tu n'es pas dans la premi&#232;re cat&#233;gorie (ou plus, plus exactement) _



Si, si, encore !  D'ailleurs, connais-tu une bonne masseuse, du c&#244;t&#233; de chez moi, qui puisse me faire passer le douloureux souvenir des dizaines de kilos de valises d'&#233;clairage que je me suis fad&#233;s la semaine derni&#232;re ?! 



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4192615 a dit:
			
		

> _ne segmentons pas, on peut faire plein de choses dans nos m&#233;tiers&#8230; t'imagines pas (enfin si je pense que tu imagines fort bien) comment il faut parfois &#233;viter les verres de champagne et les canettes de bi&#232;re dans l'&#233;v&#233;nementiel et les concerts&#8230; _



Oui, mais je vais aux cas extr&#234;mes : sinon c'est des pages et des pages de d&#233;veloppement. 
Et puis, je ne segmente pas &#224; propos du sujet dont nous parlons (a savoir la composition) puisque j'indique que concernant celle-ci il n'y a, justement, pas de diff&#233;rence. J'abordais dans ce que tu cites l'aspect "technique" de la lumi&#232;re, deuxi&#232;me point dont faisait &#233;tat X lors de sa r&#233;ponse.


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> l'un ne photographiait son sujet qu'une fois tandis que l'autre faisait 5 ou 6 variantes sur des sujets que j'ai oubliés mais en tous cas de meme nature. Les variantes n'étaient pas mitraillées au hasard bien évidemment. On avait juste l'impression qu'il préférait exploiter plusieurs idées sur le moment et choisir à tête reposée plus tard (et ça ne devait pas être facile). Je pense que ces deux façons de faire doivent toujours exister et sont valides de même, au moins grossièrement, que certains écrivains ont horreur de revenir sur leur texte tandis que pour d'autres (Proust étant peut-être le plus représentatif), rien n'est jamais fini.



Il y a un film (dont j'ai hélas oublié le nom) dans lequel on voit cartier-Bresson tourner autour de son sujet et déclencher a chaque pas, pour ensuite choisir une image sur les 20 réalisées.


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2007)

L'équilibre.


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L'&#233;quilibre.


 
Mais il est pas mort cartier bresson ?   

Les carr&#233;s, les triangles, les rectangles, ca m'a toujours fatigu&#233;, la geom&#233;trie !

Qu'en est il du hors champ....?


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> mais il est pas mort cartier bresson ?


qu'est-ce que tu fous là toi ?  file en classe :hein:


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Mais il est pas mort cartier bresson ?
> 
> Les carrés, les triangles, les rectangles, ca m'a toujours fatigué, la geométrie !
> 
> Qu'en est il du hors champ....?



Au lieu de poser des questions à la con pour faire le malin devant les filles, suis le conseil de Picouto ! File apprendre et ensuite tu auras le droit d'interrompre les grands !     :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> qu'est-ce que tu fous là toi ?  file en classe :hein:


 
tu n'es pas obligé de pourir la discussion Monsieur.... Le flic ! (je vois qu'on bosse dur dans l'administration  )


----------



## Picouto (6 Mars 2007)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:​ 







A d&#233;faut de bosser, je me cultive 
Je t'envie


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> pour ensuite choisir une image sur les 20 réalisées.



Et que dire de ce qui se passera en labo. Que le numérique permette de faire des prises de vue multiples à moindre frais c'est un fait. Que tout le monde ait conscience que rare sont ceux qui en une prise vont avoir LA bonne photo, c'est autre chose. Comme le dis LucG, même les pro ont chacun leur façon de faire.

Pour revenir sur ce qui est dit plus haut, si l'on parle de démocratie photographique, je parle davantage de discount de l'image. Qu'il y ait de bonnes choses, de bonnes images c'est un fait. Il y a toujours le coup de chance ou le coup de génie. Par contre être photographe c'est un métier, comme être musicien, médecin est un métier. Ça ne s'improvise pas. Entre se faire plaisir tout en se revendiquant de ce qu'on n'est pas et être conscient de qui on est et malgré tout se remettre en cause, il n'y a que l'humilité et le doute. On peut regretter que ces deux notions soient absentes lorsqu'elles le sont. 

Pour ce qui est de faire passer un message par l'image... je ne rentrerai pas dans le débat ici, à moins qu'on ne m'y pousse


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2007)

Vous connaissez cette collection ?


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vous connaissez cette collection ?


 
Oui oui je connais et j'ai particulierement appr&#233;ci&#233; :
Jean-Marc Bustamante
et Sophie Calle....
qui m'ont beaucoup aid&#233; &#224; progresser, &#224; donner envie...


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vous connaissez cette collection ?



Non, mais ça m'a l'air plus qu'intéressant


----------



## Captain_X (6 Mars 2007)

je connais, mais jamais regardé de plus près...

pour ma part j'ai "bosser" sur salgado, sieff, ou boubat entre autre je sais ca ne se voit pas dans mes images, mais j'ai appris à "travailler" une série de prise de vue (et voui étonnant non ? vous imaginez même pas les merdes qui restent donc). Et j'ai aussi, essayer de piger la notion de cadrage et d'hors-champ (souligné par dendrimère plus haut), de non-dit, de suggestion. Dans le même temps je travaillais sur la technique de labo, c'est peut être pour ca que je suis plus sensible au travail de la lumière que d'autre, car au moins je limitais la complexité de l'aggrandissement avec une prise de vue "convenable".

bref, en parfait autodidacte, je me suis forgé au gré de mes insatisfactions personnelles, en imitant (quelle audace !!) les photographes sus-cités... (sans jamais picolé autant qu'Eugène Smith), en essayant de reproduire les densités de salgado, les cadrage au poil de cul de cartier-bresson, la sensibilité presque candide de Boubat, le détail et les gris de sieff ou jonvelle. 

je me suis fixé des règles auxquelles j'essaye de me tenir le plus possible : 

- je ne recadre qu'en cas de necessité absolue,
- je travaille toujours sans filtre (bah oué c'est peut être idiot mais bon) et en lumière naturelle,
- je limite le post-traitement (pour le numérique) à équilibrer les couleurs et obtenir un contraste qui me convienne, exactement comme sous mon aggrandisseur.

Et malgrés ces contraintes auto-imposés je ne me sens pas limité (sauf en numérique, question de matériel). Mais bon ce n'est pas mon métier et je me garderais bien de critiquer la façon de travailler de tout un chacun.

Pour répondre à Tibomong4, si y'avait 1 photographe capable de sortir LA photo au premier shoot, ca se saurait, c'est d'une évidence telle que je ne comprends pas que tu l'ai souligné.

Après faire passer un message ou pas, c'est la sensibilité de chacun, je n'aime pas les travaux de william klein, ca n'évoque rien chez moi pourtant ses travaux sont souvent engagés. En revanche des choses plus subtile de boubat, Dieuzaide ou encore willy ronis, j'y suis plus sensible.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; Tibomong4, si y'avait 1 photographe capable de sortir LA photo au premier shoot, ca se saurait, c'est d'une &#233;vidence telle que je ne comprends pas que tu l'ai soulign&#233;.



J'ai plut&#244;t dit que m&#234;me s'ils sont rares, ils existent  Tu as quelques exemples ici


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2007)

_Tibo, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Photographe est aussi une passion est est photographe qui pratique cette passion (&#231;a me rappelle une phrase du grand rabbin Sirat* : "Est Juif qui se sent Juif"), de surcroit si tu te souviens de RRose Selavy&#8230;

Si on ne se bornait aux seuls photographes de m&#233;tiers, tu saurais que la plupart des mecs de notre profession (c'est aussi mon m&#233;tier donc ) sont du genre gr&#233;gaire et peu enclins &#224; soigner leurs cadrages&#8230; Il ne faut pas limiter l'usage aux seuls d&#233;tenteurs d'une carte professionnelle&#8230; sinon ce serait passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de pleins de gens dont pas mal des photgraphes talentueux actuels&#8230;

*un petit doute mais si ce n'est lui c'est son "fr&#232;re"
_


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Qu'en est il du hors champ....?



Et bien, vas-y: développe Junior ! Maintenant que cette discussion est un fil à part entière, tu peux y aller !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et pour Odré : je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris ton message. Toujours est-il qu'il est possible de tout faire, en tout, lorsqu'on maitrise. Faire du surexposé flou est accepté lorsqu'on a prouvé qu'on savait faire du bien exposé net. C'est la différence entre un choix artistique et un camouflage de prétexte !



C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire par assumer ses choix ou masquer un défaut de prise de vue. J'ai réagis au fait que plusieurs disent - et ce ne sont pas les seules, c'est dans l'air - que le cadrage est plus baclé parce qu'on est en numérique et qu'on peut se rattraper après. Pour avoir tirer des photos de Mr-tout-le-monde-anniversaire-de-chien-chien jusqu'à l'amateur aguerri, je peux dire que les photos en argentique avec un reflex ne sont pas mieux cadrées que les photos numériques avec un compact ...

Tu me parles du flou, justement en ce moment j'ai un problème de flou avec mon appareil photo et pas sur toutes les photos, mise au point sur le lointain ça va, mise au point en rapproché l'autofocus déraille. Après des tests, le problème semble venir de la batterie d'origine, puisque que quand j'utilises l'autre batterie elles sont nettes ... :mouais: 
Du coup, la plupart des photos de l'AES suisse sont floue et j'ai donc dû camoufler le flou des deux photos postées, j'ai pas assumer. _Ce serait bien maintenant que la FNAC arrive à me filer une batterie, non bombée et qui se charge, deux fois que je l'a fait changée ...
_


----------



## Picouto (7 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et bien, vas-y: développe Junior ! Maintenant que cette discussion est un fil à part entière, tu peux y aller !


Junion étant en cours (du moins j'espère  ), je me lance tiens !

Pour moi, gros néophyte, je vois le hors-champs comme une suggestion de ce qui nest pas visible sur la photo : le contexte, les gens aux environs, lambiance, les sons.

Ce doit être un exercice très ardu. Comment suggérer ce que lon voit ? Comment capter sur une photo la scène, comme on veut quelle y apparaisse (déjà assez dur pour moi), et son environnement ?
Il doit tout dabord falloir un sujet qui sy prête (non ?) et un cadrage et un traitement aux petits oignons qui présentent la scène et suggèrent le reste

Jai un exemple frappant qui me vient tout de suite en tête : la photo des mains dun ancien combattant au 11/11/06 prise par Amok (la première de cette série). 
Quand je lai vu pour la première fois, je lai appréhendé immédiatement comme une fenêtre ouverte sur cette cérémonie : jentendais la musique militaire (clairons et tambours), le bruit des drapeaux flottant aux vents dans un silence solennel, je voyais les visages ridés et les regards fiers je pouvais même croire quil faisait beau et me dire « Trop long le discours de Mr le Maire »

Il y a aussi cette cycliste de Dendrimère sur le Pont des Arts (cherchez sur cette série, j'arrive pas à faire de lien sur la photo)

Cest un exercice que je ne pratique pas volontairement. Jai sûrement quelques photos qui suggèrent ce hors-champs mais ce sont des coups de bol ou de linconscience.

Pour synthétiser, le « hors-champs » cest une « photo qui me parle ».
Et vous ?


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Il doit tout d&#8217;abord falloir un sujet qui s&#8217;y pr&#234;te (non ?) et un cadrage et un traitement aux petits oignons qui pr&#233;sentent la sc&#232;ne et sugg&#232;rent le reste&#8230;
> 
> J&#8217;ai un exemple frappant qui me vient tout de suite en t&#234;te : la photo des mains d&#8217;un ancien combattant au 11/11/06 prise par Amok (la premi&#232;re de cette s&#233;rie).
> Quand je l&#8217;ai vu pour la premi&#232;re fois, je l&#8217;ai appr&#233;hend&#233; imm&#233;diatement comme une fen&#234;tre ouverte sur cette c&#233;r&#233;monie : j&#8217;entendais la musique militaire (clairons et tambours), le bruit des drapeaux flottant aux vents dans un silence solennel, je voyais les visages rid&#233;s et les regards fiers&#8230; je pouvais m&#234;me croire qu&#8217;il faisait beau et me dire &#171; Trop long le discours de Mr le Maire &#187;&#8230;



Quel honneur d'&#234;tre cit&#233; !  

C'est drole ce que tu dis car je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; (ou si peu) sensible &#224; cette notion de "hors champ".
Tout simplement parce que je m'efforce de... Comment dire... "Remplir le cadre", tu vois ? Quasi automatiquement je trace les lignes, je d&#233;cale le sujet pour que l'ensemble soit "coh&#233;rent" et, justement, ne propulse pas le regard en dehors des limites de l'image. Cette photo que tu cites (et extraite d'une commande tr&#232;s institutionnelle) a &#233;t&#233; faite parce qu'elle me semblait &#234;tre un r&#233;sum&#233; _complet_ de la c&#233;r&#233;monie. Pas par ce qui se trouvait autour mais parce que l'ensemble des &#233;l&#233;ments &#233;taient l&#224; : le drapeau serr&#233;, les mains marqu&#233;es par l'age. Comme je l'expliquais lorsque je l'ai mise en ligne dans "vos plus belles photos", c'est (presque) de la mise en sc&#232;ne : le personnage &#233;tait bien v&#233;ridique, debout et tenant le drapeau (!!!) mais je lui ai demand&#233; de placer ses mains diff&#233;remment.

Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'elle me semble, justement, totalement l'inverse de ce que l'on peut pr&#233;senter comme du "hors cadre". C'est donc amusant (et int&#233;ressant !), de mon point de vue, de voir comme tu l'as appr&#233;hend&#233;e...

Pour Junior, voyons ce qu'il r&#233;pond !
Je vais me mettre a la recherche d'une image que je peux consid&#233;rer comme "hors cadre", tiens !


----------



## Picouto (7 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ...Cette photo que tu cites (et extraite d'une commande tr&#232;s institutionnelle) a &#233;t&#233; faite parce qu'elle me semblait &#234;tre un *r&#233;sum&#233; complet* de la c&#233;r&#233;monie. Pas par ce qui se trouvait autour mais parce que l'ensemble des &#233;l&#233;ments &#233;taient l&#224; : le drapeau serr&#233;, les mains marqu&#233;es par l'age...


Ben justement, ce "r&#233;sum&#233; complet" n'est-il pas l&#224; pour nous (m') inviter dans le hors-champ/cadre ?

Ou alors c'est moi qui suis &#224; cot&#233; de la plaque (ou du cadre comme on veut) avec ce qu'est le "hors-champ" !
Je suis preneur d'exemples !


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Ben justement, ce "résumé complet" n'est-il pas là pour nous inviter dans le hors-champ/cadre ?



Oula ! C'est trop intello pour moi, ca !  
Tu vas me faire flipper à chaque fois que je déclenche !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Je crois comprendre ce que veux dire Picouto par hors cadre dans la photo des mains d'anciens combattants de Amok.

En cadrant, on fait un choix dans ce que l'on voit. Et parfois - souvent ? - cela permet de tricher et de faire dire &#224; l'image autre chose, qui ne serait pas honn&#234;te vis &#224; vis de la sc&#232;ne v&#233;cue. (Cf "Foucault &#233;tait un homme qui ne riait jamais" dans le lien sur l'&#233;quilibre de Cartier Bresson. )
Par exemple cadrer un superbe immeuble hih tech dans un pays du tiers monde et ajouter une l&#233;gende "La croissance &#233;conomique de l'Ethiopie est en hausse depuis ces 5 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, les conditions de vie des &#233;thopiens se sont sensiblement am&#233;lior&#233;es". Alors que l'immeuble en question se trouve au milieu de bidonvilles... mais sur la photo on ne voit pas les bidonvilles, on ne s'imagine m&#234;me pas qu'il pourrait y en avoir &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un immeuble ! (C'est un exemple connu dont je n'ai plus la r&#233;f&#233;rence.)

Veux tu dire par l&#224; que le hors-cadre de la photo d'Amok ne semble pas &#234;tre bas&#233;e sur une tromperie ? 
Amok n'aurait pas profit&#233; de l'occasion pour faire dire autre chose avec l'image que "voici une f&#234;te d'ancien combattant" (c'est pour l'exemple je trouve que la photo dit pleins de choses mais toujours dans un rapport au sujet : "la f&#234;te des anciens combattants" ; et elle ne dit pas _seulement_ : "Quelle boucherie cette satan&#233;e guerre"), et donc que sa photo _semble_ honn&#234;te vis &#224; vis de la sc&#232;ne v&#233;cue : une _f&#234;te_ comm&#233;morative.


----------



## Picouto (8 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> ...Veux tu dire par là que le hors-cadre de la photo d'Amok ne semble pas être basée sur une tromperie ? ...


Biensur que non  (ça va pas de dire des trucs comme ça non ???!!!!  j'veux pas d'ennuis moi ).

Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'elle me raconte une histoire et, comme je l'ai dit, m'apparaît comme une lucarne ouverte sur la scène, lucarne par laquelle je passe la tête pour imaginer...

Un autre exemple beaucoup moins sujet à controverse :




 
J'imagine que la majorité (voire tous) en voyant cette photo se pose des questions sur cette scène et extrapole le hors-cadre. Sinon, c'est que je n'ai définitivement rien compris. (c'est possible hein ! j'ai un boulot actuellement qui m'endort les neurones :rateau: )


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Ben justement, ce "r&#233;sum&#233; complet" n'est-il pas l&#224; pour nous (m') inviter dans le hors-champ/cadre ?
> 
> Ou alors c'est moi qui suis &#224; cot&#233; de la plaque (ou du cadre comme on veut) avec ce qu'est le "hors-champ" !
> Je suis preneur d'exemples !



Dans le cas pr&#233;sent, je situerai effectivement cela comme du "hors champ" plut&#244;t que du "hors cadre". Mais d'ailleurs, quelle est, selon (toi) (vous), la diff&#233;rence ?

Un des meilleurs photographes actuels, &#224; mon avis, est James Nachtwey. Ce me semble un bon exemple pour en parler car ses images sont toujours ancr&#233;es dans une r&#233;alit&#233; qui d&#233;borde du cadre, c'est &#224; dire que ses photographies n'existent que par un &#233;v&#232;nement ext&#233;rieur &#224; la prise de vue cadr&#233;e. Toutefois ses compositions extr&#234;mement rigoureuses (observez le respect absolu des r&#232;gles fondamentales dont nous parlions), pourraient se suffire telles quelles, sans  immersion dans l'histoire. Qu'en penser ? Faut-il y voir juste une &#339;uvre brute, un cadre ferm&#233; dont la lumi&#232;re, le sujet et la sensibilit&#233; sont un tout qui se suffit ou *obligatoirement* d&#233;border du cadre pour envisager un aspect plus global dont l'image serait un parfait r&#233;sum&#233; ou un instantan&#233; de t&#233;moignage comme lui-m&#234;me le pr&#233;sente ?

Il y a un autre aspect du hors champ (cadre ?) Dont il faut &#233;galement parler : celui de l'absence, formidablement bien trait&#233; par Alain Bergala en pr&#233;ambule du livre de Depardon "Correspondance New-Yorkaise".

Extrait : "_On nous a tellement r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; que le photographe &#233;tait condamn&#233; &#224; l'ici et maintenant' qu'on avait fini par le croire. Comme on avait fini par admettre que l'on ne pouvait parler de l'acte photographique qu'en termes de co-pr&#233;sence du photographe au monde et &#224; l'instant. Le photographe, disait-on, ne sera jamais qu'un &#339;il appendu aux apparences, et son talent, s'il en a, de l'ordre d'un r&#233;flexe et d'une ma&#238;trise : saisir la bonne image dans le cours des apparences. On avait fini par le croire alors (...) que l'on rencontre au c&#339;ur m&#234;me de l'acte photographique une dimension d'absence dont l'image, souvent, porte la trace et qui en fait, parfois, tout le prix.(...)
La photographie, si elle a pu appara&#238;tre &#224; un moment de son histoire comme un art de la rencontre heureuse avec le monde, voire une c&#233;l&#233;bration de la pr&#233;sence de l'homme au monde, a aussi &#224; voir, je dirais presque ontologiquement, et plus souvent qu'on ne croit, avec le manque, l'absent et le ratage du r&#233;el.
Ce que cette "correspondance New-Yorkaise" ne cesse de nous dire, c'est que les reporters aussi ont des absences, ceux-l&#224; m&#234;mes que l'on croyait par d&#233;finition vou&#233;s aux apparences, &#224; 'l'ici et maintenant', &#224; la co-pr&#233;sence au monde; or le monde, on le sait, ne conna&#238;t pas l'absence : il ne saurait y avoir absence que pour un sujet.
Il ressemblent plus souvent qu'on ne croit, ces pr&#233;tendus chasseurs d'apparences, &#224; ces peintres qui plantent leur chevalet devant un paysage et peignent, dans un moment d'absence, une odalisque, c'est &#224; dire une image qui est tout &#224; la fois l'image de leur d&#233;sir et celle de leur culture. Pour eux aussi, en qui l'on a toujours voulu voir les champions du r&#233;flexe, de l'instant d&#233;cisif, de la rencontre, il arrive que le r&#233;el se d&#233;robe et que l'acte photographique leur r&#233;v&#232;le dans l'angoisse cette v&#233;rit&#233; que le r&#233;el est ce que le sujet est condamn&#233; &#224; manquer.

_


----------



## Picouto (8 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ...James Nachtwey. ...


Je n'ai pas de mots à part merci.


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de mots à part merci.



Tu me remercieras encore plus  si tu investis 16 euros dans l'achat du DVD qui lui est consacré, que l'on peut commander sur le site des éditions Montparnasse (V.O sous titrée pour ceux qui, comme moi ont quelques carences )

On peut voir la bande annonce ici > Galerie > Trailer (et commander sur ce même site le DVD pour la Suisse).

C'est réellement un film formidable.


Nous parlions de transgression des règles : un exemple ici et ici.
Putain de maîtrise...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Junion étant en cours (du moins j'espère  ), je me lance tiens !....
> 
> Il y a aussi cette cycliste de Dendrimère sur le Pont des Arts (cherchez sur cette série, j'arrive pas à faire de lien sur la photo)


 
Oui quel honneur d'être cité   et en cours certe, mais je veille....



Picouto a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de mots à part merci.


Si tu avais regardé mes liens attentivement.....



Amok a dit:


> Tu me remercieras encore plus  si tu investis 16 euros dans l'achat du DVD qui lui est consacré, que l'on peut commander sur le site des éditions Montparnasse (V.O sous titrée pour ceux qui, comme moi ont quelques carences )
> 
> On peut voir la bande annonce ici > Galerie > Trailer (et commander sur ce même site le DVD pour la Suisse).
> 
> ...


 
soyez prêt à en avoir pleins les yeux, le coeur... Ce fut une révélation photographique ! c'est puissant, faut être prêt pour voir un tel DVD... et je ne parle pas de son livre "l'Enfer" !

Pour le Hors-Champ, je ne maîtrise rien du tout... J'essaie déjà de remplir le cadre correctement, alors voir ce qui se passe à côté et le faire ressentir sans rien montrer,c'est dur...
Voici ce que j'ai lu :

"Le champ est l'espace du " réel " choisi par le cadreur. L'espace environnant mais non vu dans l'image est appelé hors-champ. Cet espace que divers indices peuvent nous aider à construire mentalement (regard, son, ...) se mêle à l'image vue pour produire du sens."
C'est dans ce sens où les photos de Cartier Bresson n'invitent pas au hors-champ, tout est dans l'image, tout se focalise dans l'image.
A propos de la serie du 11 novembre d'Amok, il s'agit plus d'une série qui témoigne, et c'est par l'accumulation d'images, tu ressens, l'imagination se met en route, tu rentres dans l'univers "1° guerre mondiale", je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de "hors-champ. (un peu paradoxal, c'est vrai)
(bon je bosse, pas evident de se concentrer...)


----------



## Picouto (8 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Si tu avais regard&#233; mes liens attentivement...


En voyant le lien d'Amok sur les Editions Montparnasse, &#231;a m'est revenu 
De toute mani&#232;re, tes liens sont trop segment&#233;s  je ne sais plus qui est o&#249; (re-)



Dendrimere a dit:


> Pour le Hors-Champ, je ne ma&#238;trise rien du tout... J'essaie d&#233;j&#224; de remplir le cadre correctement, alors voir ce qui se passe &#224; c&#244;t&#233; et le faire ressentir sans rien montrer,c'est dur...


Pas mieux 



Dendrimere a dit:


> A propos de la serie du 11 novembre d'Amok, il s'agit plus d'une s&#233;rie qui t&#233;moigne, et c'est par l'accumulation d'images, tu ressens, l'imagination se met en route, tu rentres dans l'univers "1&#176; guerre mondiale", je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de "hors-champ. (un peu paradoxal, c'est vrai)
> (bon je bosse, pas evident de se concentrer...)


Pas d'accord concernant la photo cit&#233;e qui, de l'aveu du photographe lui-m&#234;me, est un "r&#233;sum&#233; complet" et en cela s'autosuffit...
On doit pouvoir faire le test : on la montre &#224; quelqu'un qui n'a pas vu la s&#233;rie compl&#232;te et on voit ce qu'il en voit.
La force du cadrage d'Amok est justement de sugg&#233;rer sans trop montrer : les mains aggrip&#233;es &#224; ce que je suppute &#234;tre un porte-&#233;tendard, les franges de ce qui peut-&#234;tre une fourrag&#232;re&#8230; tout cela me renvoit vers ce qui me semble &#234;tre une c&#233;r&#233;monie militaire d'anciens combattants.
Seule la position des doigts me trouble. Elle pourrait faire penser &#224; un joueur de cornemuse&#8230; tiens et si c&#8217;en &#233;tait un, si c&#8217;&#233;tait une tromperie comme le disait Odr&#233;&#8230; si Amok avait gliss&#233; une photo de Tartan Day au beau milieu de sa s&#233;rie sur le 11/11&#8230;

Bon je me ressaisis et j&#8217;abandonne mon tableau de bord sur MacG pour repasser sur celui d&#8217;EXCEL.


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

On va la jouer un peu scolaire (Junior, au taf ! ), et par l'exemple d'une image admirablement construite :






Sur cette image de Natchwey, on remarque que les deux sujets principaux (la malade et l'infirmière) s'inscrivent chacun parfaitement dans un triangle, et que le sens de lecture de la photo (en rouge) est lui même un triangle quasi-imbriqué dans le losange formé par la juxtaposition de ces triangles.
Maintenant, la même image légèrement cadrée plus à droite (imaginez l'infirmière qui "continue" à la place du noir) comme l'aurait fait un amateur lambda, pour éviter le "vide à gauche et plus faire rentrer l'infirmière dans le cadre. 




​


----------



## MamaCass (8 Mars 2007)

Merci Amok 

Connaitrais tu des ouvrages expliquant ces techniques, et avec des explications comme celles l&#224; (c'est &#224; dire que je comprends :rose: :rose: ) ?

Merci


----------



## esope (8 Mars 2007)

très intéressant comme fil, je poste pour m'abonner et dès que j'ai plus de temps je reviens vous poster mon avis sur la question. En tout cas merci à tous de tenir ce genre de discussions/débats car je trouve ça très formateur, et très enrichissant tant dans la technique photographique, que dans la culture générale


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Amok
> 
> Connaitrais tu des ouvrages expliquant ces techniques, et avec des explications comme celles l&#224; (c'est &#224; dire que je comprends :rose: :rose: ) ?
> 
> Merci



Le lien que je donnais quelques posts plus haut est une bonne base, mais tout ouvrage s&#233;rieux de photo en parle.  Junior (Dendrimere) qui doit avoir le nez dedans en ce moment sera plus &#224; m&#234;me de te donner des r&#233;f&#233;rences.

Un autre exemple d'un de nos grands Ma&#238;tres , tir&#233; de cette s&#233;rie :






L&#224; nous sommes clairement dans une composition qui rejoint ce dont nous parlions plus haut : le hors cadre car le sens de lecture entra&#238;ne le regard vers une ligne qui, partant du bas de l'image, chemine l'oeil le long d'un &#233;l&#233;ment vers le sujet principal, pour ensuite "partir" vers l'ext&#233;rieur du cadre en suivant la toile d'araign&#233;e. C'est une photo "ouverte".  


Maintenant, prenez des images de photographes qui vous plaisent et, apr&#232;s avoir bien retenu les r&#232;gles indiqu&#233;es dans l'article sur Wikipedia, analysez-les en terme de composition. Vous comprendrez alors qu'une image r&#233;ussie, en tout cas que l'on "comprend" instinctivement m&#234;me si le sujet ne nous int&#233;resse pas fatalement, r&#233;pond a des r&#232;gles pr&#233;cises.
Poussons plus loin : vous pouvez appliquer ces observations a la peinture. Pensez-vous qu'il s'agisse de hasard ? Voil&#224; ce que je voulais dire au d&#233;but en parlant de "langage basique". ​


----------



## Captain_X (8 Mars 2007)

dans le genre fondamentale, y'a les 1/3 et le nombre de d'or aussi...
pour ma part j'utilise la "r&#232;gle des 1/3" pour composer (sauf les fois ou je suis &#224; l'arrache) mon image, &#231;a me permet d'avoir une image relativement &#233;quilibr&#233; (en terme de compo).

la photo de l'infirmi&#232;re est aussi un exemple de cette r&#232;gle...
si on prend l'oeil et le nez du patient ils sont &#224; 1/3 hor/vert du bord bas/gauche...
la main de la femme, (en bas) pouf 1/3 des bors droit/bas .. .. ..


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> dans le genre fondamentale, y'a les 1/3 et le nombre de d'or aussi...
> pour ma part j'utilise la "règle des 1/3" pour composer (sauf les fois ou je suis à l'arrache) mon image, ça me permet d'avoir une image relativement équilibré (en terme de compo).
> 
> la photo de l'infirmière est aussi un exemple de cette règle...
> ...



Absolument : les points d'or sont la fondamentale des fondamentaux !


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

Pour &#234;tre plus clair &#224; propos de la notion de photo "ouverte", je me suis permis de recadrer l'image de Alem (qu'il me pardonne ) afin de montrer &#224; quel point le cadrage est fondamental. Voici un autre point de vue de la m&#234;me image :






L&#224; je pense que la notion "d'ouverture" de l'image originale est plus claire. Le "message" est  de plus radicalement diff&#233;rent : dans la premi&#232;re image nous avons un t&#233;l&#233;phone, instrument de communication et dont le seul lien "ouvert" vers l'ext&#233;rieur est une toile d'araign&#233;e. Il y a une histoire. Dans la deuxi&#232;me qu'avons nous ? Un t&#233;l&#233;phone poussi&#233;reux qui tourne sur lui-m&#234;me. Le seul inter&#234;t est "tiens, j'ai vu un t&#233;l&#233;phone poussi&#233;reux". Comme nous pourrions dire ici, il n'y a pas photo, non ?​


----------



## Picouto (8 Mars 2007)

Dans ce cas, petite question &#224; Al&#232;m :
As tu chercher &#224; donner cette lecture de mani&#232;re volontaire (en mettant en sc&#232;ne par exemple du style coincer le fil dans le cordon du combin&#233; pour avoir le mouvement voulu) / consciente (en calant ton cadrage de cette mani&#232;re exacte) ? ou bien ton oeil exp&#233;riment&#233;, habitu&#233;, fa&#231;onn&#233; a-t-il fait le travail tout seul sans que tu aies &#224; te poser ces questions ?



En attendant, je viens de m'amuser (oubliez le trait rouge &#224; droite, j'arrive pas &#224; l'effacer :rateau: ) avec une photo de Salgado (CaptainX en parlait ) qui m'a sci&#233; quand je l'ai vu lors de l'expo &#224; la BNF et que j'aime particuli&#232;rement :





d&#233;sol&#233; je n'ai rien trouv&#233; de mieux sur google et je n'ai que paint au boulot​ 
[Mode jed&#233;couvrelaphoto On]
Je trouve l'exercice tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant.
Je ne suis qu'un nioube 
[Mode jed&#233;couvrelaphoto Off]


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2007)

pour r&#233;pondre bri&#232;vement, (enfin je vais essayer entre les bouch&#233;es de pain), je sais que les photos que je r&#233;ussis le plus sont toujours celles o&#249; j'ai le moins r&#233;fl&#233;chi&#8230; Je m'explique, certains cadrages sont &#233;vidents &#224; mon &#339;il. Pas que je sois un cadreur de g&#233;nie, non, certes pas. Mais comme Pascal, notre &#339;il ne vient pas que de la pratique de la photographie. Avant de faire des photos, je peignais et je peins toujours. Je n'ai pas fait que des &#233;tudes de biologie et surtout g&#233;ologie comme notre ami supermoquette, j'ai aussi fait des &#233;tudes d'arts plastiques avec certains professeurs extraordinaires ou alors int&#233;ressants (M.D. Porcheron, Dominique Baqu&#233;*). J'ai une passion pour divers peintres dont un certain Bronzino et d'autres plus modernes. 
Quand j'ai fait cette s&#233;rie, au bout de quelques minutes pass&#233;es dans cet endroit et comme je savais que je ne pourrais y revenir (ma compagne allait me quitter et les batiments &#234;tre d&#233;truits, j'&#233;tais dans un &#233;tat psychologique pr&#234;t aux ruines), je me suis laisser aller &#224; juste ressentir les lieux et les divers endroits. Je ne dis pas que cette m&#233;thode a &#233;t&#233; efficiente pour toutes les photos, vous ne voyez bien entendu qu'une faible partie des photographies prises ce jour-l&#224;. Mais je m'&#233;tais fix&#233; la r&#232;gle de presque tout faire avec mon 60 micronikkor, il m'a donc fallu tourner autour des choses, l'&#339;il au viseur afin de sentir quel &#233;tait le cadrage correct o&#249; la m&#233;canique de la composition marcherait toute seule. Le viseur de mon D70s est relativement &#233;troit, je me laisse g&#233;n&#233;ralement aller au ressenti oculaire pour savoir quand d&#233;clencher. Pour cette photo l&#224;, j'ai isol&#233; ce t&#233;l&#233;phone dans la pi&#232;ce, j'ai fait une dizaine de photos autour, &#233;t&#233; la cause de la mise &#224; mort d'une araign&#233;e par une autre araign&#233;e puis je me suis recul&#233;, j'ai regard&#233; le t&#233;l&#233;phone, j'ai cadr&#233; et je suis pass&#233; &#224; autre chose (le corset orthop&#233;dique jaune) et le cadrage suivant plus plat a &#233;t&#233; transform&#233; par une mise en sc&#232;ne mais pas celui du t&#233;l&#233;phone&#8230;

si tu avais vu le t&#233;l&#233;phone sur l'appui de fen&#234;tre d'une maison au 5&#232;me &#233;tage sous les combles, j'aurais aussi pu faire une photo avec une vue sur l'ext&#233;rieur du batiment, les autres maisons abandonn&#233;es (les entrepots de la cidrerie) et les verts champs bretons par derri&#232;re&#8230; mais non, j'ai fait cette photo plus claustr&#233;e mais ouverte&#8230; moins fataliste.

*oui, vous avez bien lu&#8230;


----------



## mamyblue (8 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, moi aussi !
> 
> C'était pour (dé)montrer (suite à la "discussion" à propos de la photo de mamy) qu'en faisant juste un pas en avant ou en arrière, le résultat est souvent très différent !


Amok c'est super et finalement c'est une bonne chose que j'aie raté cette photo ça permis l'ouverture de ce fil qui est très intéressant et instructif  
Et dire qu'un peu plus je ne voyait pas ce fil car mon modem ne voulait plus reconnaître l'ordinateur et pendant 11 jours j'ai été privée d'internet. Mais finalement le miracle est arrivé et je vous ai retrouvé et par la même occasion le fil de l'art du cadrage au scalpel  

Un grand merci Amok  alèm et aussi vous tous qui participé, nous avons encore beaucoup de chose à apprendre et ce fil va nous aider à mieux comprendre et à faire plus attention à ce que nous faisons en tous cas je l'espère


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2007)

pour compl&#233;ter, j'ai un jour discuter avec Maitre Witkin autour d'une bonne bouteille de Chablis et on causait cadrage : lui me disait qu'au fond, il ne cadrait pas comme un photographe, fermant ses photos avec du noir cr&#233;&#233; au tirage (ses photos sont faites &#224; 90&#37; au tirage avec un art de la contrefa&#231;on aussi archa&#239;que et aussi pr&#233;cis que les retoucheurs russes de la p&#233;riode stalinienne), qu'il composait comme un peintre du XVIII&#232;me. Apr&#232;s qu'il ait vu deux de mes photos (des nus, anciens datant d'il y a 10 ans d&#233;sormais), apr&#232;s des critiques tr&#232;s int&#233;ressantes que je me rem&#233;more toujours avant de faire des masques au labo ou sur l'ordi ou avant de faire des photos, il m'a dit un truc marrant (c'est un joyeux drille, il ne casse jamais, il flatte, sorte de critique positive) : "moi j'utilise des scalpels pour mes photos et vous c'est votre &#339;il qui sert de scalpel&#8230; "

voil&#224;, on a quand m&#234;me du mal &#224; s'en remettre apr&#232;s&#8230;


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4195744 a dit:
			
		

> je sais que les photos que je r&#233;ussis le plus sont toujours celles o&#249; j'ai le moins r&#233;fl&#233;chi&#8230; Je m'explique, certains cadrages sont &#233;vidents &#224; mon &#339;il.



Voil&#224;, tout est dit : faire de l'image, encore et toujours. Au d&#233;but on r&#233;fl&#233;chit, c'est chiant parce que appliquer des r&#232;gles c'est toujours chiant, on se plante, et puis un jour c'est un r&#233;flexe, *une &#233;vidence*. Comme &#233;crire.
Souvenez-vous : apprendre que B et O ca fait Bo que D et E, DE, puis ensuite passer au cap sup&#233;rieur, assembler tout ca, en faire des mots etc... quel enfer, toute la journ&#233;e pour un gamin ! 
Mais apr&#232;s vient le jour o&#249; on oublie l'aspect "technique" de la lecture : les lettres s'assemblent automatiquement et la technique du B+O = BO devient transparente ; on peut se concentrer sur l'histoire et c'est l&#224; que ca devient g&#233;nial de savoir lire.


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Voilà, tout est dit : faire de l'image, encore et toujours. Au début on réfléchit, c'est chiant parce que appliquer des règles c'est toujours chiant, on se plante, et puis un jour c'est un réflexe, *une évidence*. Comme écrire.
> Souvenez-vous : apprendre que B et O ca fait Bo que D et E, DE, puis ensuite passer au cap supérieur, assembler tout ca, en faire des mots etc... quel enfer, toute la journée pour un gamin !
> Mais après vient le jour où on oublie l'aspect "technique" de la lecture : les lettres s'assemblent automatiquement et la technique du B+O = BO devient transparente ; on peut se concentrer sur l'histoire et c'est là que ca devient génial de savoir lire.




Amok, je te suis...ces règles sont "universelles", comment qu'est ce qui fait que l'oeil du photographe est unique ? 
Comment, avec ces mêmes règles de cadrages,  ta photo sera différente de la mienne ?


----------



## Captain_X (8 Mars 2007)

mesure de lumi&#232;re, profondeur de champ, Focale ?


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2007)

_parce qu'il est lui et que tu es toi, avec des mêmes règles, vous n'avez pas le même il.

ceci dit, je me cite :_


> *En citant Pierre*
> _"Son regard, oui, son regard est resté le même, qui m'avait abusée ! () Il n'est pas jusqu'à la physionomie de cette fille qui ne l'incite à perpétrer enfin avec elle ce qu'il pense avoir voulu en vain jadis avec moi ! Tout ce qui lui fut refusé alors, il le prend sur cette créature, mais il lui ferme l'éternité qui fut ouverte tant de fois à lui-même !"_
> Contrairement à ce que d'aucune pourrait penser, je n'ose évoquer ici Klossowski pour parler de ma manière de vivre, cela faisait longtemps que je recherchais de nouveau ce texte. En quelque sorte et de manière cruelle et poétique, je trouve que cette évocation de Nietzsche, par l'un de ses plus lubriques fidèles, est une belle métaphore de la photographie. Ou plutôt, de la manière dont je ressens celle-ci. Je pourrais évoquer Pessoa qui me touche tant et qui pourtant bien lin de l'éternel retour présume justement que tout les phénomènes vécus dans son cerveau ont déjà été vécus par des milliers d'hommes avant lui. De même, quand j'ai commencé la photographie, mon maître me disait toujours : "tout a déjà été fait", comme une malédiction. Et moi de penser qu'il faudrait donc joyeusement recommencer. Me basant depuis toujours sur mon unique expérience, j'estime que nous sommes tous. Que chacun de nous contient les ferments de son voisin. Mais aussi de manière paradoxale que mon expérience propre est unique. Que ma vision l'est encore plus. Et qu'il me faut réussir à transcrire cette vision. Longtemps, le bégaiement associé à la dyslexie ont entâché mon expression et l'ont frustré jusqu'au jour où j'ai découvert quelques pinceaux associés à des crayons aquarelle. Un hasard. Un autre jour, j'ai rencontré un appareil photo. Pentax ME-F de mon père prêté pour aller faire des photos à un concert de jazz. Je voulais plaire mais je me suis fait happer par l'appareil. C'est lui qui m'a séduit. Elle aussi. Mais c'est une autre histoire et ce serait mal rendre hommage à nos bonheurs, accords et désaccords de notre presque vie commune sur 5 ans. L'appareil reflex m'a captivé. Depuis, j'essaye de photographier ce que mon regard a déjà collecté comme "mien". Des choses que je reconnais comme m'appartenant. L'impression immense de "déjà-vu". Mon regard est resté le même.


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Amok, je te suis...ces r&#232;gles sont "universelles", comment qu'est ce qui fait que l'oeil du photographe est unique ?
> Comment, avec ces m&#234;mes r&#232;gles de cadrages,  ta photo sera diff&#233;rente de la mienne ?



Alem t'a r&#233;pondu ci-dessus, et moi, en partie, sur la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente ! 



Amok a dit:


> _Il ressemblent plus souvent qu'on ne croit, ces pr&#233;tendus chasseurs d'apparences, &#224; ces peintres qui plantent leur chevalet devant un paysage et peignent, dans un moment d'absence, une odalisque, c'est &#224; dire une image qui est tout &#224; la fois l'image *de leur d&#233;sir* et celle *de leur culture*.
> _




Qu'est-ce qui fait que tous les livres ne se ressemblent pas ? Ce n'est pas parce que nous parlons la m&#234;me langue que nous pensons, &#233;crivons, parlons...photographions de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on... 

Et puis, il y a le reste : la chance d'&#234;tre l&#224;, ce que je vois et que tu ne vois pas m&#234;me si nous sommes ensemble, ce que tu vois et que je ne vois pas m&#234;me si nous sommes ensemble, le fait que tu aimes les gens et moi pas, que...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Alem t'a répondu ci-dessus, et moi, en partie, sur la page précédente !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'était juste pour bien souligner (pour les forumeurs) que, certes les règles de composition, c'est bien de les connaitre et de les maitriser, mais ensuite, il faut apporter sa touche perso....et là c'est encore autre chose  
Nachtwey, sur la photo que tu as citée et "décomposée", il se fout des règles de compo, elles sont siennes, elles font parties de lui, elles sont complètement intégrées... comme tu l'as dit c'est une évidence pour lui (et pour d'autres....  ) si bien qu'il peut se concentrer sur l'essentiel : son sujet !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

c'est marrant, mais ce fil me plait beaucoup. Je l'ai déjà dit, mais c'est beaucoup grace à vous si je me suis remis à la photo. depuis; je lis, je me documente, j'écoute. Dernièrement, j'ai acheté un magazine photo et je suis tombé sur un article qui explique la règle des tiers.

J'essaye d'y penser en prenant mes photos, c'est vrai que c'est fastidieux mais quel plaisir de voir une photo réussi (postée) (sur le plan cadrage). J'ai même compris ce qui me dérangeait sur une autre photo (postée). La photo ést pourtant pas mauvaise, le sujet est sympa, les couleurs aussi, mais... en recadrant, j'ai enlevé l'âme de l'image, j'ai placé l'animal plein centre quand j'aurai du le décaler sur un "tiers" pour ouvrir la lecture vers la droite et... un autre animal. Certe moins intéressant en soi mais qui donne un "sens" au sujet principal.

Merci de ce fil et des commentaires avisés. 

Bon, maintenant ça ne fera pas de moi un pro mais bon, ça me procure un sacré plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

histoire de rajouter mon grain de sel...

http://www.utc.fr/rendezvouscreatio...outilspedagogiques/cadrezmoi/files/index.html

un petit jeux en flash, super bien foutu, qui permet d'apprendre les régles (1/3, ligne de fuite, etc.) !

essayez, ca vaut le coup d'oeil 
et bcp plus "parlant" pour les débutants...


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

kasparov a dit:


> histoire de rajouter mon grain de sel...
> 
> http://www.utc.fr/rendezvouscreatio...outilspedagogiques/cadrezmoi/files/index.html
> 
> ...



Excellent !  

Après ca, Alem aura le droit d'effacer toutes les images mal cadrées dans "postez vos plus belles photos" !


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

pas la peine "Postez vos plus belles photos" est ferm&#233;.


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

Un autre exemple de composition sur une photographie de Depardon :







Notez comme le sens de lecture de l'image am&#232;ne le regard vers les personnages, situ&#233;s sur un point d'or. Non seulement cela est logique en terme de cheminement dans le cadre, mais de plus la composition est ainsi "ferm&#233;e" : impossible pour l'oeil de continuer son chemin vers la droite.
​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

kasparov a dit:


> histoire de rajouter mon grain de sel...
> 
> http://www.utc.fr/rendezvouscreatio...outilspedagogiques/cadrezmoi/files/index.html
> 
> ...


Je crois me souvenir que jpmiss avait d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ce lien il y a bien longtemps. 
Belle redite quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Picouto (9 Mars 2007)

J'ai continu&#233; l'exercice sur Salgado par &#231;a (d&#233;sol&#233; c'est encore de qualit&#233; pourrie) : une spirale d'or sur cette photo.
Je suis impressionn&#233; par la superposition de la spirale mais aussi des lignes de force &#224; l'int&#233;rieur (traits en pointill&#233;es d&#233;gueu)... je n'ai pas essay&#233; mais l'exercice avec une spirale mirroir devrait amener au personnage en arri&#232;re plan...


----------



## Captain_X (9 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Notez comme le sens de lecture de l'image amène le regard vers les personnages, situés sur un point d'or. Non seulement cela est logique en terme de cheminement dans le cadre, mais de plus la composition est ainsi "fermée" : impossible pour l'oeil de continuer son chemin vers la droite.



Trop fort ce raymond... en plus y'a un effet de mise en abîme avec les étages inférieur

chaque courbe amène à un couple ou un individu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> Trop fort ce raymond... en plus y'a un effet de mise en abîme avec les étages inférieur
> 
> chaque courbe amène à un couple ou un individu


Et non, pas la deuxi&#232;me!


----------



## esope (9 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et non, pas la deuxième!



Pinailleur!!


----------



## Captain_X (11 Mars 2007)

au hasard du web, une galerie pas comme les autres


----------



## Picouto (12 Mars 2007)

D'accord, pour ces règles/techniques de cadrage, mais en format carré, ça donne quoi ? on applique les mêmes ?


----------



## alan.a (12 Mars 2007)

On applique les siennes


----------



## Captain_X (12 Mars 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> On applique les siennes



on est bien avancé


----------



## Picouto (12 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> on est bien avancé


C'est bien l'intérêt du format carré, c'est qu'il n'existe aucune règle "physique" de cadrage 
Tout est question de ressenti : perso, j'utilise assez le format carré pour figer les choses dont avec un cadrage bien centré, bien carré, bien ordonné... c'est tout le plaisir du carré, la liberté de faire passer ce que l'on veut


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2007)

_le 6x6, je l'envisage effectivement plus comme j'envisage les peintures (pas forc&#233;ment les miennes&#8230; ), je construis des plans, des lignes&#8230; et le fait de n'avoir que 12 vues incitent &#224; une photo plus construite naturellement ! 
_


----------



## Captain_X (13 Mars 2007)

il y a tout de m&#234;me des r&#232;gles empiriques qui s'imposent (de fa&#231;on inconsciente). Ne serait-ce que pour l'harmonie.

ca para&#238;t &#233;vident comme &#231;a, mais je ne penses pas que ce soit le cas


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4201128 a dit:
			
		

> _le 6x6, je l'envisage effectivement plus comme j'envisage les peintures (pas forcément les miennes ), je construis des plans, des lignes et le fait de n'avoir que 12 vues incitent à une photo plus construite naturellement !
> _



tu a un dos 120/220 donc si tu fait de la couleur tu peu avoir 24 vu


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> tu a un dos 120/220 donc si tu fait de la couleur tu peu avoir 24 vu



_sur le panzer bronica oui mais pas sur le sem ni sur le rollei _


----------



## rezba (15 Mars 2007)

Voil&#224; un de ces fils qui finira un jour par poser la question de la propri&#233;t&#233; intellectuelle des apports de connaissances de ces forums... 

Je vais le garder en abonnement, par curiosit&#233; intellectuelle. Pour le reste, j'apprends beaucoup de choses (et notamment que les photographes sont non seulement des n&#233;vros&#233;s de la g&#233;om&#233;trie dans l'espace mais aussi de leur propre utilit&#233; face au  monde), mais je n'ai qu'une envie, c'est d'oublier mon appareil photo.
Cadrer du texte en html ou en vectoriel est d&#233;j&#224; suffisamment harassant.


----------



## Captain_X (15 Mars 2007)

pauvre chou...
encore un post &#224; l'utilit&#233; .... douteuse ....
les dessinateurs sont des psychopathes morbides et les web dev ont des attard&#233;s nourris &#224; la pizza


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2007)

J'ai parcouru, rapidement certes, ce fil mais non sans int&#233;r&#234;t.

J'aime la photo, j'aime croire que j'ai un oeil, comme dit Alem a un moment je crois, il me semble avoir l'instinct pour certaines photos. Mais la plupart de mes photos sont r&#233;ussie sur un "coup de bol".

Coup de bol parce que techniquement, je suis une buse. Je n'y connais rien, je fais au feeling. Et c'est nul. D'autant plus nul que j'avoue &#234;tre un pur touriste de la photo, parce que je n'ai pas envie de passer des heures &#224; bouquiner pour conna&#238;tre le lexique et la technique comme un photographe.

J'aimerais juste pouvoir prendre des photos propres, donc apprendre un minimum de techniques mais sans m'en gaver.

Alors forc&#233;ment, en lisant un topic comme &#231;a, je reste devant comme un gamin.

Si jamais l'un de vous souhaite jeter un oeil distrait &#224; mes photos, j'en ai mit sur mon site : http://thomas.gildas.free.fr/


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4212317 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parcouru, rapidement certes, ce fil mais non sans int&#233;r&#234;t.
> 
> J'aime la photo, j'aime croire que j'ai un oeil, comme dit Alem a un moment je crois, il me semble avoir l'instinct pour certaines photos. Mais la plupart de mes photos sont r&#233;ussie sur un "coup de bol".
> 
> ...


2 erreurs impardonables, Bassman. 

La premi&#232;re, c'est d'aller dans un gymnase dot&#233; d'un splendide mur d'escalade en "copyrock" de la premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration et d'y installer des ordinateurs. 

La seconde, bien pire, c'est d'aller &#224; Fontainebleau et de ne pas enfiler les chaussons. 

En ce qui concerne la qualit&#233; des photos, je laisse &#231;a aux pros.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Tu t'es moins amus&#233; dans le premier portfolio que dans tous les autres 
Peut &#234;tre parce qu'il y avait peu de lumi&#232;re - les visages sont dans l'ombre en g&#233;n&#233;ral - d'o&#249; le flou des portraits car ils sont en plus rapproch&#233;. Tu captes beaucoup plus de lumi&#232;re ambiante dans un cadre plus large.
Tes photos sont propres, comme tu dit, et elles sont agr&#233;ables &#224; regarder et l'&#233;cureil est tr&#232;s mignon :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4193629 a dit:
			
		

> _Tibo, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Photographe est aussi une passion est est photographe qui pratique cette passion (ça me rappelle une phrase du grand rabbin Sirat* : "Est Juif qui se sent Juif"), de surcroit si tu te souviens de RRose Selavy_


_

Lorsque je parle de métier, je ne résume pas cela au fait de gagner de l'argent en tenant un appareil photo dans la main mais au fait de pratiquer régulièrement, d'entretenir et de parfaire un savoir-faire, une vision. Je suis donc loin de l'envisager comme une façon rapide de gagner de l'argent ou de remplacer une activité picturale par manque de talent (vieux débat). En cela, je l'associe à la passion dont tu parles. Que cette passion soit plus ou moins reconnue, c'est une autre question. Être photographe serait donc l'être en envisageant de ne pouvoir rien être d'autre, donc de l'être nécessairement.  

Merci Amok pour les petits cailloux (lien) dans l'autre sujet._


----------



## Captain_X (26 Mars 2007)

pour ce genre de d&#233;bat y'a un fil presque mieux


----------



## Grug (3 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> pauvre chou...
> encore un post &#224; l'utilit&#233; .... douteuse ....
> les dessinateurs sont des psychopathes morbides et les web dev ont des attard&#233;s nourris &#224; la pizza


perso je suis un psychopathe attard&#233;&#8230;

mais &#231;a cadre pas avec le sujet


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2007)

Cadeau :love:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

J'ai deux photos d'un m&#234;me sujet que j'aimerais soumettre a votre sagacit&#233;. Il s'agit bien de 2 photos diff&#233;rentes (distance du sujet et focale utilis&#233;e) et non d'un recadrage d'une seule photo et je n'arrive pas a choisir entre les 2:











J'aime bien la premi&#232;re a cause de sa sym&#233;trie, de la quasi absence de distorsion et de la lumi&#232;re mais je trouve qu'elle manque d'espace. La seconde repr&#233;sente mieux le volume de l'endroit mais je suis g&#233;n&#233; par la zone juste au dessus la passerelle en haut qui attire trop l'oeil et un peu par la distorsion. J'ai bien essay&#233; de la recadrer au raz du bord sup&#233;rieur de la passerelle (en gardant le format 4/3) pour obtenir un compromis avec la premi&#232;re mais &#231;a ne marche pas non plus (comme souvent avec les compromis).
Qu'en pensez vous? Laquelle pr&#233;f&#233;rez vous et pourquoi (esth&#233;tique et/ou technique)? Avez vous d'autre propositions de recadrage (en conservant le 4/3 horizontal ou pourquoi pas vertical)?

Merci


----------



## iota (6 Avril 2007)

Salut.

J'ai une large pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour la premi&#232;re o&#249; l'escalator &#224; l'air "d'un monstre" (car plus imposant).
Sinon, pour la seconde, le bout de porte blanche sur le mur de droite attire un peu trop mon oeil (au d&#233;triment du sujet principal).

@+
iota


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Avril 2007)

JP, pourquoi garder le format 4/3  ? 
Je verrais bien un cadrage carré sur la 1° qui accentuerait ta symétrie et recadre ton sujet principal. ( La 2° est pour moi out)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> J'ai une large préférence pour la première où l'escalator à l'air "d'un monstre" (car plus imposant).
> Sinon, pour la seconde, le bout de porte blanche sur le mur de droite attire un peu trop mon oeil (au détriment du sujet principal).
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ton commentaire. Je crois que je partage ton avis même si la porte blanche n'était pas mon probleme principal (maintenant je ne vois plus qu'elle  ).

Pour corriger la distorsion qui me gêne sur la 2eme, j'ai utilisé le filtre "correction de l'objectif de PS CS2. Du coup ça oblige a recadrer un peu. Mais je suis pas convaincu...
Votre avis?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> JP, pourquoi garder le format 4/3  ?


Parce qu'en général j'aime bien garder le format original de mes photos mais il est vrai que ta proposition est intéressante. 
Il est vrai aussi que la 2 semble bonne a foutre a la poubelle


----------



## Jec (6 Avril 2007)

Le cadrage carré sur la deuxième non ?! Ca permet de laisser un peu d'espace sous les "piquets", il me semble que ça respire plus ...  (ich bin novice ....) 



​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

je suis un peu moins convaincu que par la version de Dendrimere.
Qu'en pensent les autres? 
J'aimerai bien qu'Amok Al&#232;m et alan.a se pointent par ici


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2007)

En vertical, en "serrant" un peu ?!....  
Mais il reste toujours l'entreba&#238;llement de la porte au fond... 







Nada, pour la deuxi&#232;me...


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parce qu'en général j'aime bien garder le format original de mes photos mais il est vrai que ta proposition est intéressante.
> Il est vrai aussi que la 2 semble bonne a foutre a la poubelle



Le cadrage de dendrimummy est assez bien vu. 
Ce qui me gène dans la seconde ce sont tes verticales sur les côtés qui sont déformées par la perspective... 

_Sinon je suis comme toi, j'aime bien garder un format homothétique à l'original quand je recadre. _


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Ce qui me gène dans la seconde ce sont tes verticales sur les côtés qui sont déformées par la perspective...


Moi aussi (entre autre) c'est pour ça que j'ai tenté de les redresser avec photoshop sur la 2eme version postée mais bof. 

Tirhum désolé mais nan.


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> (...)
> Tirhum désolé mais nan.


Chuis pas photographe... 
Je crois qu'insconciemment, je raisonne plus en terme de "case BD"; l'habitude de "martyriser" mes cadrages...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

Mais merci quand m&#234;me pour ta participation


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi aussi (entre autre) c'est pour &#231;a que j'ai tent&#233; de les redresser avec photoshop sur la 2eme version post&#233;e mais bof.
> 
> Tirhum d&#233;sol&#233; mais nan.



Et pourtant, avec la seconde... 




J'ai redress&#233; un peu la perspective des verticales et pour compenser le tassement de l'image, je l'ai un peu &#233;tir&#233;e aussi, tout &#231;a en gardant ton format 4x3 mais vertical, &#231;a colle mieux avec ton image qu'un format horizontal (m&#234;me si avec du 4x3 c'est moins flagrant que du 24x36).


----------



## alan.a (6 Avril 2007)

J'ai pour ma part une tr&#232;s large pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour la seconde.
Je trouve la premi&#232;re beaucoup trop proche du sujet, on bute dedans et au final on ne voit rien du tout.

La seconde a quelques d&#233;fauts de verticales, mais avec cette barre de b&#233;ton qui contient la zone blanche, ce plus grand recul il y a un effet d'aspiration du regard vers le haut de l'escalier et la lumi&#232;re que je ne retrouve pas du tout sur la premi&#232;re.

(bon, je suis dans une p&#233;riode o&#249; j'aime bien sentir la distance entre moi et le sujet)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> J'ai pour ma part une tr&#232;s large pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour la seconde.
> Je trouve la premi&#232;re beaucoup trop proche du sujet, on bute dedans et au final on ne voit rien du tout.
> 
> La seconde &#224; quelques d&#233;fauts de verticales, mais avec cette barre de b&#233;ton qui contient la zone blanche, ce plus grand recul il y a un effet d'aspiration du regard vers le haut de l'escalier et la lumi&#232;re que je ne retrouve pas du tout sur la premi&#232;re.
> ...


Ah merde me voil&#224; bien! La tendance penchait largement vers la premi&#232;re et vlan tu fout tout par terre!  Le probleme c'est que je suis finalement d'accord avec toi aussi (d'ailleurs &#231;a correspond a peut pr&#232;s ce que je disais au d&#233;but a propos de cette photo).
Donc nous voil&#224; revenu &#224; la case d&#233;part  
Merci! 



Edit: ah bah tiens j'aime bien ta version Nato!  

Edit2: au fait si aucune des 2 ne vous inspire et que vous trouvez que c'est de la murde vous avez le droit de le dire aussi


----------



## alan.a (6 Avril 2007)

Je serai pour un truc du genre, mais il y a encore un air de traviole.
Pour ceux qui aiment les photos &#224; histoires, sur la passerelle, il faudrait voir les pieds d'un passant (ou la culotte d'une passante ... &#231;a irait bien avec l'effet d'aspiration... :rose


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

Ca prend tournure! 
Ce qui donne en partie l'air de traviole c'est la ligne oblique au dessus de la passerelle il me semble. Et &#231;a c'est un des trucs qui me g&#234;ne le plus dans la version large...


----------



## alan.a (6 Avril 2007)

Oui, et puis peut-&#234;tre aussi la passerelle plus sombre sur la gauche.




(retouche toute pourrie ...)

bon ... tjrs un truc qui va pas


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> bon ... tjrs un truc qui va pas


Oui mais on progresse.

Tres rapidement, tu as fait comment pour éclaircir spécifiquement la partie gauche de la passerelle?


----------



## alan.a (6 Avril 2007)

Outil densit&#233; moins, ton moyen, 6 &#37; (outils tr&#232;s large et diffus) en plusieurs passages puis un coup plus pr&#233;cis en ton clair 20 % (outils plus petit mais tjrs diffus).


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Outil densité moins, ton moyen, 6 % (outils très large et diffus) en plusieurs passages puis un coup plus précis en ton clair 20 % (outils plus petit mais tjrs diffus).



Ok je me doutais d'un truc comme ça.

Que penserais tu de recadrer a raz du bord supérier de la paserelle pour supprimer la ligne oblique? J'ai essayé mais c'est pas concluant...


----------



## alan.a (6 Avril 2007)

J'ai essay&#233; aussi mais bof bof.

J'aime bien le petit filet d'air au dessus de la masse de b&#233;ton.
Il faudrait peut &#234;tre reculer un peu plus pour avoir plus de gaz.
C'est pas trop loin pour y retourner faire des tests ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

Ben c'est juste a Roissy CDG, va falloir attendre mon prochain voyage


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> je suis un peu moins convaincu que par la version de Dendrimere.
> Qu'en pensent les autres?
> J'aimerai bien qu'Amok Alèm et alan.a se pointent par ici




Je plussoie totalement Dendrimère : le sujet me semble parfaitement adapté au format carré !


----------



## joanes (7 Avril 2007)

Bonjour Messieurs, zé Mésdème,

Une petite question à propos de la photo que vous êtes en train de bidouiller. Le cadrage des images doit-il toujours - pour vous, qui me semblez des acharnistes - correspondre à un format photo standard (24X36, 6X6 etc...) ou est-il possible de recadrer une image sans tenir compte de ces formats et sans soulever la ire   , genre ça :



​
Hein dites hein...


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2007)

D'où l'intérêt du sujet de départ de Pascal : bien cadrer sa photo dès le départ.  
_Quitte à prendre plusieurs clichés différents si on a quelques doutes._


----------



## Captain_X (7 Avril 2007)

Pesro je respecte les formats... moi je suis un con je fait tout pour ne pas recadrer mes images...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2007)

Ben l&#224; si je ne m'abuse tu dois pas etre loins du format 4/3 a vue de nez . De toutes fa&#231;ons, avec un parall&#233;l&#233;pip&#232;de tu es toujours proche soit du 24/36 soit du 4/3 soit du carr&#233; (a moins de faire dans le format panoramique)

Mais l&#224; encore &#231;a ne marche pas, la grosse masse sombre de la passerelle  en haut me g&#232;ne...

Donc apres un avis assez g&#233;n&#233;ral c'est le format carr&#233; qui l'emporte et plutot avec la 1ere qu'avec la seconde.
Mais comme j'aime bien garder le format moi aussi je pense que je vais garder la 1 tel quel. 

Merci


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Bonjour Messieurs, z&#233; M&#233;sd&#232;me,
> 
> Une petite question &#224; propos de la photo que vous &#234;tes en train de bidouiller. Le cadrage des images doit-il toujours - pour vous, qui me semblez des acharnistes - correspondre &#224; un format photo standard (24X36, 6X6 etc...) ou est-il possible de recadrer une image sans tenir compte de ces formats et sans soulever la ire   , genre &#231;a :
> 
> ...



Il m'arrive r&#233;guli&#232;rement de cadrer "carr&#233;" avec un bo&#238;tier qui n'est pas de ce format. Je veux dire par l&#224; que je compose mon image avec le format qui sera "taill&#233;" ensuite. Mais la d&#233;marche est faite d&#232;s la prise de vue.
Par contre, et pour r&#233;pondre a ta question, je ne suis pas trop fan (sauf cas extr&#232;me) des formats exotiques.




Captain_X a dit:


> Pesro je respecte les formats... moi je suis un con je fait tout pour ne pas recadrer mes images...



C'est une d&#233;marche qui se comprend. Mais il y a des cas o&#249; ne pas recadrer peut sembler extr&#233;miste. Je veux dire par l&#224; que si tu ne peux pas enlever &#224; la prise de vue un &#233;l&#233;ment g&#234;nant positionn&#233; sur le c&#244;t&#233;, il me semble acceptable de le faire sauter sur le tirage final.


----------



## joanes (7 Avril 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.
J'avoue que je ne comprends qu'à moitié la question des cadrages préformaté par les possibilité techniques de la prise de vue.
Qu'est ce qui pour vous fait qu'un cadrage est exotique. Est-ce un problème technique de tirage ? Esthétique ? Une convention sur laquelle il ne faut que pas ou peu revenir ?


----------



## Captain_X (7 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est une démarche qui se comprend. Mais il y a des cas où ne pas recadrer peut sembler extrémiste. Je veux dire par là que si tu ne peux pas enlever à la prise de vue un élément gênant positionné sur le côté, il me semble acceptable de le faire sauter sur le tirage final.



dans certain cas oui... je ne suis pas non plus un acharner, une photo recadré est une photo à jeter... c'est juste que cette démarche m'oblige à trouver le bon angle (enfin le meilleurs)


----------



## alan.a (7 Avril 2007)

Entre le 4/3, le 24x36, le 24x57, le 4.6x6, le 6x6, le 6x7, le 6x9, le 6x12, le 6x17, le 4x5" etc. etc. qd on recadre on n'est jamais bien loin d'un format existant  et il n'y a que sur les panoramas "stitch&#233;" que j'ai parfois des r&#233;ticences, qd on a l'impression que le photographe, emport&#233; par son &#233;lan, n'a pas su arr&#234;ter la rotation :mouais: 



jpmiss a dit:


> Ben c'est juste a Roissy CDG, va falloir attendre mon prochain voyage



Je passe &#224; l'a&#233;rogare 2 fin juin, j'irai jeter un oeil


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2007)

c'est entre le terminal 2D et 2F


----------



## alan.a (7 Avril 2007)

Arg, grooosse erreur !!!

Je viens de regarder mon billet, vol SA 0273 a&#233;rogare 1 porte 18 ... 

rat&#233; ..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2007)

comme vous le savez, j'essaye dd'apprendre la photo. Alors pour me planter le moins possible (du moins je crois) je vise plein centre le sujet et je recadre ensuite sur l'ordi. Est ce une hérésie et si oui, quel conseil donneriez vous pour cadrer "proprement"?

Là, j'en suis à tester les fonctions manuelles, donc penser à tout en même temps... ben ça fait beaucoup. J'imagine qu'à la longue, on arrive à le faire sans trop y réfléchir


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> comme vous le savez, j'essaye dd'apprendre la photo. Alors pour me planter le moins possible (du moins je crois) je vise plein centre le sujet et je recadre ensuite sur l'ordi. Est ce une hérésie et si oui, quel conseil donneriez vous pour cadrer "proprement"?
> 
> Là, j'en suis à tester les fonctions manuelles, donc penser à tout en même temps... ben ça fait beaucoup. J'imagine qu'à la longue, on arrive à le faire sans trop y réfléchir



Oui a mon avis c'est une hérésie. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux cadrer proprement dès le départ quitte a faire de légères modifs après mais surement pas un recadrage complet comme tu le fais.
D'autre part, je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux que tu te concentre d'abord sur la composition et le cadrage et que tu passe aux réglages manuels après quand tu aura un peu assimilé ces notions. 
Question conseils sur le cadrage, ce fil en regorge.. en particulier venant de l'Amok.


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui a mon avis c'est une h&#233;r&#233;sie. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux cadrer proprement d&#232;s le d&#233;part quitte a faire de l&#233;g&#232;res modifs apr&#232;s mais surement pas un recadrage complet comme tu le fais.
> D'autre part, je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux que tu te concentre d'abord sur la composition et le cadrage et que tu passe aux r&#233;glages manuels apr&#232;s quand tu aura un peu assimil&#233; ces notions.



Tout &#224; fait d'accord ! D'autant que quand on d&#233;bute, le fait de soigner son cadrage permet (si on a le temps, bien sur) de penser &#233;galement a sa profondeur de champ, a la vitesse que l'on va utiliser etc... Bref, de "faire une image". D'autant qu'avec le num&#233;rique, c'est vraiment le pied : imaginez ce que c'&#233;tait &#224; l'&#233;poque de l'argentique : les essais coutaient vite une fortune en film, en d&#233;veloppement, en tirages....





jpmiss a dit:


> Question conseils sur le cadrage, ce fil en regorge.. en particulier venant de l'Amok.



Ce ne sont pas vraiment des conseils, mais plut&#244;t des r&#232;gles (applicables &#224; d'autres supports que la photographie, d'ailleurs : les dessinateurs ou peintres ne doivent pas &#234;tre &#233;tonn&#233;s) et que chacun aborde un jour o&#249; l'autre lorsqu'il essaie d'aller plus loin dans sa connaissance. Ensuite, libre &#224; chacun de les appliquer ou pas.


D'ailleurs, si Dendrim&#232;re passe dans le coin : est-ce un sujet rapidement abord&#233; en cours de prise de vue ?

L&#224; je n'ai pas vraiment le temps, mais restez dans le coin. D&#232;s que j'ai 5 minutes, je vais scanner une r&#233;cente image de Depardon qui me laisse dubitatif. De par le sujet trait&#233;, le retour de Alan sera le bienvenu.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2007)

P*tain, j'adore ce fil. 

Merci les gars.


----------



## Captain_X (8 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Là je n'ai pas vraiment le temps, mais restez dans le coin. Dès que j'ai 5 minutes, je vais scanner une récente image de Depardon qui me laisse dubitatif. De par le sujet traité, le retour de Alan sera le bienvenu.




fait péter raymond qu'on se prenne tous la tronche


----------



## alan.a (8 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> comme vous le savez, j'essaye dd'apprendre la photo. Alors pour me planter le moins possible (du moins je crois) je vise plein centre le sujet et je recadre ensuite sur l'ordi. Est ce une h&#233;r&#233;sie et si oui, quel conseil donneriez vous pour cadrer "proprement"?



Ahhh le cadre plein centre :love: 
bon l&#224;, c'est volontaire d&#232;s le d&#233;but 




Sinon, je suis du m&#234;me avis que jpmiss et Amok, travaille d'abord le cadrage et ne pense pas aux r&#233;glages manuels !!
Il faut d'ailleurs arr&#234;ter de croire que tous les photographes sont des dieux du manuel, bcp restent en semi-auto... 
Mais c'est plus classe de dire qu'on bosse en manuel 
Pour bosser le cadrage, apr&#232;s avoir un peu appris les quelques r&#232;gles et principes de composition il faut regarder des photos, des films, des peintures et faire et refaire des photos.


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> fait p&#233;ter raymond qu'on se prenne tous la tronche



Voil&#224;, mon Capitaine ! J'ai essay&#233; de conserver au maximum (sur mon &#233;cran), le "contraste" (ou plut&#244;t son absence) tel qu'imprim&#233; sur le catalogue de l'expo (Depardon, dans son tour de France, faisait escale &#224; Marseille).

Je vous laisse commenter, maintenant. Alan, tu comprends mieux, maintenant, pourquoi je parlais de toi dans mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent post. 

Et n'oubliez pas que nous parlons, dans ce fil, de composition !




​


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si Dendrimère passe dans le coin : est-ce un sujet rapidement abordé en cours de prise de vue ?
> 
> je vais scanner une récente image de Depardon qui me laisse dubitatif. De par le sujet traité, le retour de Alan sera le bienvenu.



On a pas de cours de "prise de vue"... et les conseils que nous avons sont plutot du genre "fais toi ton propre oeil" ! en gros démerde toi  



Amok a dit:


> Voilà, mon Capitaine ! J'ai essayé de conserver au maximum (sur mon écran), le "contraste" (ou plutôt son absence) tel qu'imprimé sur le catalogue de l'expo (Depardon, dans son tour de France, faisait escale à Marseille).
> 
> Je vous laisse commenter, maintenant. Alan, tu comprends mieux, maintenant, pourquoi je parlais de toi dans mon précédent post.
> 
> [/CENTER]



Ba disons que Raymond n'est plus Raymond sans son Leica :sleep:


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2007)

C'est compos&#233; sur une grille de 16 cases, comme &#231;a &#224; vue de nez.
C'est le nombre pair qui te laisse dubitatif ?
Ce n'est pas non plus &#231;a meilleur il est vrai...


----------



## Captain_X (8 Avril 2007)

pinaise de pinaise... je comprends mieux le d&#233;saroi d'un coup :-/

tu peux developper nato stp


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2007)

Bah image découpée en quatre, puis chaque quart en quatre une nouvelle fois.
Ça tombe pas pile poil sur les lignes, mais ça n'en est pas loin... 

J'ai fait ça vite fait, donc mon découpage n'est pas pil poil.


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> On a pas de cours de "prise de vue"... et les conseils que nous avons sont plutot du genre "fais toi ton propre oeil" ! en gros d&#233;merde toi



Aucun cours sur la composition ? ca a bien chang&#233;, alors... 




Dendrimere a dit:


> Ba disons que Raymond n'est plus Raymond sans son Leica



Un article dans le monde indiquait que c'&#233;tait fait &#224; la chambre.


----------



## Captain_X (8 Avril 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Bah image découpée en quatre, puis chaque quart en quatre une nouvelle fois.
> Ça tombe pas pile poil sur les lignes, mais ça n'en est pas loin...
> 
> J'ai fait ça vite fait, donc mon découpage n'est pas pil poil.




humm oki (reflexion du gros naze que je suis qui vient d'apprendre un truc vachement bien).


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Aucun cours sur la composition ? ca a bien changé, alors...



Je le crains....




Amok a dit:


> Un article dans le monde indiquait que c'était fait à la chambre.



Oui effectivement c'est fait à la chambre... C'est bien pour çà qu'il vaut mieux qu'il reprenne son Leica


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> humm oki (reflexion du gros naze que je suis qui vient d'apprendre un truc vachement bien).



On se sert aussi, si je ne me trompe pas, de ce "découpage" pour copier les peintures. Mais bon, c'est un autre sujet !

Bon, pour revenir à l'image de Depardon, j'aimerais assez avoir l'avis de Alan, car ses séries sont proches (pour ne pas dire plus) de ce type de sujet.

Ensuite, ce qui serait intéressant, c'est que des posteurs "novices" (terme non péjoratif, évidemment) en photo, s'expriment aussi et indiquent ce qui leur plait / déplait dans cette image.


----------



## Captain_X (9 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> On se sert aussi, si je ne me trompe pas, de ce "découpage" pour copier les peintures. Mais bon, c'est un autre sujet !



effectivement je connaissais la technique pour la reproduction, mais je n'aurais jamais penser l'appliquer à la composition photo. 

alan EST depardon ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

puisque l'avis d'un novice est demandé; voilà le mien.

Ce qui me plait c'est cette ambiance nostalgique, ça me fait penser au départ en vacances, à la national 7... Ce petit coté suranné.

Ce qui me déplait c'est cette impression "d'oblique" de pas droit, le fait que la station soit coupé (haut droit de la station). 

Ce que je retiens est plus le fond que la forme en somme.


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est une démarche qui se comprend. Mais il y a des cas où ne pas recadrer peut sembler extrémiste. Je veux dire par là que si tu ne peux pas enlever à la prise de vue un élément gênant positionné sur le côté, il me semble acceptable de le faire sauter sur le tirage final.



D'ailleurs, maintenant qu'il est mort, personne n'ose dire que Cartier-Bresson qu'on pensait être l'apôtre du cadrage original (avec filet noir siouplait) ne recadrait pas, certaines de ses photos faites avec son 50 donne étrangement l'impression d'avoir été réalisées avec un 135mm, Ce n'est même pas gênant quand on connait ensuite son extrémisme du filet noir (rajouté au tirage donc) car il travaillait avec un Leica dont les cadres mêmes précis ne sont pas aussi déterminants que le dépoli d'une chambre ou un viseur 100% de reflex et avec des focales courtes (le Leica appréciant peu les longues focales à cause de l'imprécision naturelle du télémètre). Personnellement, j'aime bienj cadrer au cordeau dès la prise de vue mais je remarque que depuis que j'ai un Nikon numérique, je recadre assez souvent mes photos (dans un rapport 2/3) parce que je remarque que mon cadrage originel est décadré : le viseur ne me donne pas satisfaction en ne cadrant que 92% du champ réellement photographié, je me rends compte que je laisse toujours trop d'espace en haut et à gauche. 8% c'est rien mais ça change le rapport à la photo sur l'écran, certaines intentions en sont plus exprimées avec ces 8% en haut et à gauche rajoutés. 

"faire un travelling, c'est une question de morale" disait JLG, le cadrage c'est à peu près la même chose : un parti pris. On peut bousculer les conventions ou pas (cadrer plein centre comme le fait Alan) ce qui peut être une hérésie sur un format rectangulaire ne l'est peut-être pas sur un format carré ou décadrer radicalement quitte à créer volontairement un hors-champ imposant ou un plein champ radicalement neutre (ou vide)


(oui, je suis là avec vous et en plein dans un travail photographique pendant 15 jours, après je vais ne pas voter quoique par procuration)


----------



## alan.a (10 Avril 2007)

Attention ... retour de week-end festif, alors neurones pas frais...

Les photographies du tour de France de R. Depardon sont faites &#224; la chambre 20x25, ce tour est pr&#233;vu pour durer 5 ans.
La forme de l'image est moins s&#233;duisante de prime abord que les clich&#233;s de voyages au Leica, qui collent plus au clich&#233; du photographe baroudeur.

Travailler &#224; la chambre demande tellement de temps et de pr&#233;cision, qu'un tel cadrage ne peut pas &#234;tre le fruit du hasard ou d'un coup de bol, comme il arrive si souvent d'avoir qd on reste le doigt appuy&#233; sur le d&#233;clencheur d'un compact ou d'un reflex.
Alors pourquoi un tel cadrage ? Pourquoi une telle sensation de banalit&#233; ?

De mon point de vue, ce n'est pas la (fausse) banalit&#233; du cadrage qui doit nous interpeller, mais la banalit&#233; du lieu lui-m&#234;me. Ne croisons-nous pas 500 fois par an de tels endroits ? S'il n'y avait pas cette l&#233;gende, la station pourrait &#234;tre au sud de Lille, de Strasbourg ou Limoges.
C'est parce qu'il arrive &#224; nous faire passer cette impression que je trouve le cadrage r&#233;ussi.

Avec cette photo, on remarque que la station se casse la gueule, on regarde la statue au centre du rond-point, on fait attention &#224; l'architecture des constructions, etc., on explore cet endroit comme sans doute personne ne le fait lorsqu'il passe par l&#224;.

Ces lieux, nous les voyons tous, mais nous ne les regardons pas, pourtant, ils constituent 95 &#37; de nos zones de vie, mais nous nous acharnons &#224; ne photographier que ce qu'il a de plus remarquable et clinquant dans les 5 % restants.

Dans un tour de France, qui est une sorte d'inventaire, il serait curieux de ne pas t&#233;moigner de ces espaces.

"Le quotidien, ou le banal, constitue la cat&#233;gorie artistique la plus fondamentale et la plus riche. Bien qu'il semble familier, il est toujours surprenant et nouveau. Mais, en m&#234;me temps, il y a un c&#244;t&#233; ouvert qui permet aux gens de reconna&#238;tre ce qu'il y a dans l'image, parce qu'ils ont d&#233;j&#224; vu quelque chose comme &#231;a quelque part. Le quotidien est donc un espace dans lequel les significations s'accumulent, mais c'est sa r&#233;alisation en image qui &#233;l&#232;ve ses significations au niveau de la d&#233;lectation."
Jeff Wall (Entretien avec Jan Tumir, Artforum 2001)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Attention ... retour de week-end festif, alors neurones pas frais...
> 
> Les photographies du tour de France de R. Depardon sont faites &#224; la chambre 20x25, ce tour est pr&#233;vu pour durer 5 ans.
> La forme de l'image est moins s&#233;duisante de prime abord que les clich&#233;s de voyages au Leica, qui collent plus au clich&#233; du photographe baroudeur.
> ...


_Ah ben zut, je sais plus quoi penser de cette photo. 
_
Il est bien certain que si on prend ce clich&#233; dans l'ensemble du tour de France, on a bien quelque chose.
Mais apr&#232;s &#231;a? La lumi&#232;re est faiblarde, le sujet tr&#232;s banal et le cadrage, si il est certainement volontaire, appara&#238;t comme approximatif. Bref, en dehors de l'&#339;uvre et de l'homme qui a d&#233;clench&#233; j'ai beaucoup de mal a y trouver un quelconque int&#233;r&#234;t (si ce n'est que, pour une fois, je me dis que je peux faire aussi _bien_ )


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> la (fausse) banalité du cadrage




Développement sur "fausse", please.


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Ah ben zut, je sais plus quoi penser de cette photo. _
> Il est bien certain que si on prend ce cliché dans l'ensemble du tour de France, on a bien quelque chose.)


Oui, tu as raison, parfois une photo, comme çà, sans infos, seule, n'a que peu de sens, mais si on accompagne cette même photo par d'autres photos, ca prend du sens. Bref une photo peut avoir besoin d'autres photos pour révéler le meilleur d'elle-même. (un des défaut du fil "postez vos plus belles photos")



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ...Bref, en dehors de l'uvre et de l'homme qui a déclenché j'ai beaucoup de mal a y trouver un quelconque intérêt (si ce n'est que, pour une fois, je me dis que je peux faire aussi _bien_ )


Et bien dans ce cas, fais-le   ! Et on reparle


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> si ce n'est que, pour une fois, je me dis que je peux faire aussi _bien_


Peut etre mais tu ne fais pas, c'est là toute la différence si j'ai bien compris l'explication d'Alan.


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Et bien dans ce cas, fais-le   ! Et on reparle





jpmiss a dit:


> Peut etre mais tu ne fais pas, c'est là toute la différence si j'ai bien compris l'explication d'Alan.



Hé, il a mis un  a la fin de son message ! 

Pour répondre à Alan, le temps d'un café ... 

Je comprends bien ce que tu écris. J'ai moi-même découvert cette démarche photographique grace à toi. 

Je ne la pratique pas, parce que ce n'est pas mon truc, mais maintenant je l'apprécie. Du moins lorsque l'image me parle, en plus du sujet (je ne développe pas, ton message l'a très bien fait).

Mais là, ce qui me gêne, c'est justement ce qui me semble être (pour rester dans le sujet), une absence totale de composition (car c'est le thread pour en parler). Cette image me semble fade, sans intérêt, et passer pour ces raisons totalement à côté de ce qui pourrait, justement, me donner envie de regarder un peu plus. Jentends bien qu'il n'est pas obligatoire de faire du super graphique pour attirer le chalant, mais je ne comprends pas ce cadrage.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison, parfois une photo, comme &#231;&#224;, sans infos, seule, n'a que peu de sens, mais si on accompagne cette m&#234;me photo par d'autres photos, ca prend du sens. Bref une photo peut avoir besoin d'autres photos pour r&#233;v&#233;ler le meilleur d'elle-m&#234;me. (un des d&#233;faut du fil "postez vos plus belles photos")


 
Bien s&#251;r que j'ai raison.   C'est comme pour les cabines t&#233;l&#233;phoniques d'Alan. Il n'y qu'en les &#233;tudiant dans leur ensemble que j'arrive &#224; en percevoir l'esth&#233;tique. 


> Et bien dans ce cas, fais-le   ! Et on reparle





jpmiss a dit:


> Peut etre mais tu ne fais pas, c'est l&#224; toute la diff&#233;rence si j'ai bien compris l'explication d'Alan.



Calmos les gars, j'arrive encore a enfiler mes Doc Martens&#169; et &#224; mettre un bonnet. 
Mes clich&#233;s n'atteignent m&#234;me pas le quart du huiti&#232;me de la qualit&#233; des votres, une fois sur dix, avec du bol et si je positive. Alors bon, Depardon et consorts je n'imagine m&#234;me pas. C'&#233;tait un trait d'humour, mais c'est vrai que c'&#233;tait pas forc&#233;ment &#233;vident vu que je d&#233;conne jamais. 


_edit : bien s&#251;r que si je fais! Je suis le roi du cadrage foireux! 
_


Amok a dit:


> H&#233;, il a mis un  a la fin de son message !



Tu vois que ta vue ne diminue pas tant que &#231;a!  



Amok a dit:


> Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; Alan, le temps d'un caf&#233; ...
> 
> Je comprends bien ce que tu &#233;cris. J'ai moi-m&#234;me d&#233;couvert cette d&#233;marche photographique grace &#224; toi.
> 
> ...



Non seulement de composition, mais aussi de lumi&#232;re. C'est peut-&#234;tre &#231;a qui me g&#232;ne le plus. Ok, c'est pas le bon sujet.


----------



## joanes (10 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> des posteurs "novices" (terme non péjoratif, évidemment) en photo, s'expriment aussi et indiquent ce qui leur plait / déplait dans cette image.



C'est à dire qu'aprés ce qui suit, moi aussi je vais tenter d'enfiller mes chaussures   



alan.a a dit:


> Attention ... retour de week-end festif, alors neurones pas frais...
> 
> _pas tout compris (les trucs techniques là :mouais: ) mais très intéressant_
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que l'effet d'accumulation, sur un même sujet, dans ta galerie est plus parlant que la photo Depardon vue seule. Entre parenthèse c'est le genre de photo que j'adorerais faire.   :rateau: 

Sinon pour la question que j'avais posée je remercie pour les réponses et vais donc recadrer comme un salopiau


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2007)

Mais nan Ed mais faut pas le prendre comme &#231;a, c'est juste que j'ai oubli&#233; de mettre un smiley 
Et d'ailleurs quand je dis "mais tu ne le fais pas" j'aurais aussi bien pu ecrire "je" ou "on". C'est juste par rapport a l'explication d'alan qui disait qu'on ne photgraphie que 5&#37; de ce qui nous entoure et qu'on ne voit pas les 95% de banalit&#233;s qu'il y'a autour.

 (j'ai pas oubli&#233; l&#224;  )


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais nan Ed mais faut pas le prendre comme ça, c'est juste que j'ai oublié de mettre un smiley
> Et d'ailleurs quand je dis "mais tu ne le fais pas" j'aurais aussi bien pu ecrire "je" ou "on". C'est juste par rapport a l'explication d'alan qui disait qu'on ne photgraphie que 5% de ce qui nous entoure et qu'on ne voit pas les 95% de banalités qu'il y'a autour.
> 
> (j'ai pas oublié là  )


 
C'est vrai...cependant, on entend tellement : "ah mais c'est facile, j'aurais pu le faire " ! Et moi le premier bien evidemment ! 
- alors si c'est facile, pourquoi je ne le fais pas ?
- et c'est justement quand ca "semble" facile, que ca ne l'est pas !   

Amok, quand tu dis "Cette image me semble fade, sans intérêt, et passer pour ces raisons totalement à côté de ce qui pourrait, justement, me donner envie de regarder un peu plus. "  Peut-être etait -ce le but de Depardon ...?


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Amok, quand tu dis "Cette image me semble fade, sans intérêt, et passer pour ces raisons totalement à côté de ce qui pourrait, justement, me donner envie de regarder un peu plus. "  Peut-être etait -ce le but de Depardon ...?



Dans ce cas je comprends encore moins la démarche ! ca doit être trop intellectuel pour moi ! 


Pour info :

_Raymond Depardon a surtout fait grincer des dents quand il a décroché, en 2003, la plus grosse commande jamais passée à un photographe par le ministère de la culture : un "tour de France" sur cinq ans, pour un budget de 200 000 euros. "Cette enveloppe aurait fait du bien à de jeunes photographes", entend-on dans le milieu. Ceux de l'Inventaire (ministère de la culture) ont aussi râlé. Agnès de Gouvion Saint-Cyr, du ministère, répond : __"C'est Depardon qui a eu l'idée et aucun d'eux n'était capable d'avoir son approche multicarte." L'agence Magnum, dont Depardon est membre, s'est également chargée de vendre des étapes régionales à des collectivités locales, ce que l'Etat n'a pas apprécié.

_Extrait de cet article.


----------



## Captain_X (10 Avril 2007)

je vais peut-&#234;tre dire une ni&#232;me connerie, mais justement n'est ce pas le sujet banal coupl&#233; &#224; une composition au poil de cul, qui fait que la photo nous parait hyper simpliste ? d&#233;j&#224; vu, sans inter&#234;t tout ca quoi...

en m&#234;me temps je sais que je dis probablement une banalit&#233; mal cadr&#233;


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison, parfois une photo, comme çà, sans infos, seule, n'a que peu de sens, mais si on accompagne cette même photo par d'autres photos, ca prend du sens.



J'ai cherché longtemps avant de trouver : les autres images faites dans les Bouches du Rhône.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais nan Ed mais faut pas le prendre comme &#231;a, c'est juste que j'ai oubli&#233; de mettre un smiley
> Et d'ailleurs quand je dis "mais tu ne le fais pas" j'aurais aussi bien pu ecrire "je" ou "on". C'est juste par rapport a l'explication d'alan qui disait qu'on ne photgraphie que 5&#37; de ce qui nous entoure et qu'on ne voit pas les 95% de banalit&#233;s qu'il y'a autour.
> 
> (j'ai pas oubli&#233; l&#224;  )



Toi, tar ta gueule &#224; la r&#233;cr&#233;!  







Dendrimere a dit:


> C'est vrai...cependant, on entend tellement : "ah mais c'est facile, j'aurais pu le faire " ! Et moi le premier bien evidemment !
> - alors si c'est facile, pourquoi je ne le fais pas ?
> - et c'est justement quand ca "semble" facile, que ca ne l'est pas !
> 
> Amok, quand tu dis "Cette image me semble fade, sans int&#233;r&#234;t, et passer pour ces raisons totalement &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de ce qui pourrait, justement, me donner envie de regarder un peu plus. "  Peut-&#234;tre etait -ce le but de Depardon ...?



_Ok, le conditionnel aurait &#233;t&#233; plus appropri&#233;. 
_

Peut-&#234;tre bien, mais quand m&#234;me. Si l'on s'attache &#224; la photo en elle-m&#234;me et non pas &#224; la s&#233;rie : Quel est l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce cadrage? Je partage les interrogations d' Amok. Est-ce en montrant la banalit&#233; du quotidien par le biais d'une cadrage "naturel" que l'on peut le montrer un peu plus? Je trouve cette position difficilement d&#233;fendable et contre productive. 
A ce propos, pourquoi le N&B? Si le but du photographe est ici de coller &#224; la r&#233;alit&#233;, pourquoi ce choix?


edit : 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour info :
> 
> Raymond Depardon a surtout fait grincer des dents quand il a d&#233;croch&#233;, en 2003, la plus grosse commande jamais pass&#233;e &#224; un photographe par le minist&#232;re de la culture : un "tour de France" sur cinq ans, pour un budget de 200 000 euros. "Cette enveloppe aurait fait du bien &#224; de jeunes photographes", entend-on dans le milieu. Ceux de l'Inventaire (minist&#232;re de la culture) ont aussi r&#226;l&#233;. Agn&#232;s de Gouvion Saint-Cyr, du minist&#232;re, r&#233;pond : "C'est Depardon qui a eu l'id&#233;e et aucun d'eux n'&#233;tait capable d'avoir son approche multicarte." L'agence Magnum, dont Depardon est membre, s'est &#233;galement charg&#233;e de vendre des &#233;tapes r&#233;gionales &#224; des collectivit&#233;s locales, ce que l'Etat n'a pas appr&#233;ci&#233;.



J'ai de plus en plus de difficult&#233;s avec ce clich&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ​



Excusez je cite la photo parce qu'on a du mal &#224; comprendre de quoi &#231;a parle 

Moi ce qui me choque un peu c'est l'ombre dans le coin gauche, celle du photographe ? On dirait que Depardon a fait expr&#232;s. Enfin, je me dis c'est pas possible autrement.


----------



## alan.a (10 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D&#233;veloppement sur "fausse", please.








Voici juste mon humble point de vue (arrf arfff ... je suis pas encore totalement &#224; 100 &#37; ...)

J'ai trac&#233; des lignes pour diviser la photo en zones parfaitement &#233;gales.
On se rend compte que sur l'&#233;tagement des volumes par strates horizontales, Raymond respecte la r&#232;gle des tiers, le sol, l'espace interm&#233;diaire, le ciel.
C'est sur la r&#233;partition verticale qu'il y a fantaisie.
La photo est divis&#233;e parfaitement en deux zones, &#224; gauche la route et le rond-point, &#224; droite la station et les habitations.
La ligne qui mat&#233;rialise cette fronti&#232;re sur la route est elle aussi au centre.
Dans la zone de gauche, le rond-point et la statue sont quasi au centre, sur la partie de droite, l'&#238;lot central de la station et les poteaux le sont aussi.
Je pense que c'est pour pr&#233;server cette r&#233;partition que Raymond s'est autoris&#233; &#224; coup&#233; le toit de la station, en reculant un peu pour faire rentrer toute la station, la statue et le rond-point n'auraient plus &#233;t&#233; centr&#233;s et s'il s'&#233;tait d&#233;cal&#233; &#224; droite, l'&#238;lot et les poteaux ne l'auraient plus &#233;t&#233; non plus. (d'ailleurs, on ignore la mobilit&#233; que permet le lieu, une chambre 20 x 25 n'a pas de zoom et on se d&#233;place bcp pour cadrer).
Il y a un point qui m'attire l'oeil, c'est l'ombre du toit de la station, il est parfaitement centr&#233;, on a l'impression que tous les efforts, le bon recul, la r&#233;partition des zones, la recherche des compromis, etc. &#233;taient pour parvenir &#224; caler cette ombre au centre, &#224; cheval sur les deux &#171; univers &#187;.



			
				odr&#233;;4231928 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me choque un peu c'est l'ombre dans le coin gauche, celle du photographe ? On dirait que Depardon a fait expr&#232;s. Enfin, je me dis c'est pas possible autrement.



Moi aussi cette ombre me titille !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2007)

Wouah!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

he bé!!!  


Merci Odré, Alan, Nato et Amok. 


J'ai une petite question pour Amok (il a scanné l'image). est ce que le fait d'avoir scanné une image imprimée sur un catalogue peut expliquer ce manque de profondeur? C'est peut être bête, mais même avec une trame très fine, on perd déja, alors avec un scan, une réduction pour le web...


Tapez pas.


----------



## plovemax (12 Avril 2007)

Je commence &#224; comprendre pourquoi je n'ai pas du tout la m&#234;me sensibilit&#233; que la majeure partie des gens face &#224; des photographies : mon oeil ne suis pas le sens de lecture que devrait m'imposer la composition. Ce doit &#234;tre d&#251; &#224; une d&#233;formation professionnelle. En effet dans mon boulot, je dois saisir rapidement l'ensemble, l'ambiance g&#233;n&#233;rale, et ensuite je me concentre sur tous les points discordants de cet ensemble que je devrai traiter, et je fais abstraction de tous les signaux "parasites". J'ai &#233;t&#233; form&#233; pour fonctionner de cette fa&#231;on, et ce quel que soit le sens concern&#233;; &#231;&#224; fonctionne un peu comme la vision du chat : il voit l'ensemble l&#233;g&#232;rement flou mais s'il rep&#232;re un truc en mouvement, il met tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis&#233;ment au point sur la partie en mouvement (qui par d&#233;finition est la seule int&#233;ressante pour un chat)
Un exemple, l'infirmi&#232;re et son patient du post 51 : apr&#232;s avoir saisi l'atmosph&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, une personne affaiblie et quelqu'un qui s'en occupe, mon attention a ensuite &#233;t&#233; attir&#233;e par les mains de l'infirmi&#232;re, qui soit dit en passant sont au somment et &#224; la base du triangle mat&#233;rialisant le sens de lecture!
Bien s&#251;r ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Par exemple dans la photo de Depardon (post 72) je suis guid&#233; par la composition mais je pense que c'est certainement parce que la "relation" sujet composition correspond aussi &#224; ma fa&#231;on d'appr&#233;hender les choses.

Bon en gros, si je veux appr&#233;cier la Photographie il va falloir que je d&#233;sapprenne mon "oeil"...  

En ce qui concerne la seconde image de Depardon, et bien elle ne m'&#233;voque rien, ni &#233;motion ni envie d'analyse. (Et l'ombre qui vous titille ce ne serait pas celle d'un banal poteau &#233;lectrique ou t&#233;l&#233;phonique?)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

C'est quoi ton boulot ?


----------



## plovemax (12 Avril 2007)

V&#233;t&#233;rinaire rural


----------



## alan.a (12 Avril 2007)

Ca serait bien d'avoir l'avis d'un proctologue...


----------



## Captain_X (12 Avril 2007)

dis que depardon est un trou du c ul ca ira plus vite


----------



## plovemax (12 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ...
> 
> Ensuite, ce qui serait int&#233;ressant, c'est que des posteurs "novices" (terme non p&#233;joratif, &#233;videmment) en photo, s'expriment aussi et indiquent ce qui leur plait / d&#233;plait dans cette image.





alan.a a dit:


> Ca serait bien d'avoir l'avis d'un proctologue...



Aurais-je mal lu? Ya bien marqu&#233; "novice" l&#224; sur le post? Et en quoi ma profession pr&#233;juge de mon droit de m'exprimer avec une certaine pertinence sur le sujet? (Juste comme &#231;&#224; en passant, un de mes confr&#232;res est aussi l'un des v&#244;tres, il en est &#224; son deuxi&#232;me livre de photographies publi&#233; et pourtant il est comme moi presque tous les jours les pieds dans les bottes au c** des vaches.)
Je trouvai int&#233;ressant d'exprimer sur ce fil, qui traite de la composition, le fait que je sois peu sensible justement aux compositions, tout en avan&#231;ant une explication probable. Maintenant le fait d'&#234;tre peu sensible aux cadrages, d&#233;coupages, etc, ne m'emp&#234;che pas d'&#234;tre touch&#233; par le choix des sujets, les couleurs, les jeux de lumi&#232;res... Votre m&#233;pris est vexant.


----------



## alan.a (12 Avril 2007)

Pardon plovemax, ma remarque n'&#233;tait pas du tout faite pour te blesser, j'ai probablement mal formul&#233; le truc.
C'est une boutade d'ado attard&#233;, si ton m&#233;tier d&#233;forme ton regard, je me demandais juste comment un proctologue pouvait avoir le sien d&#233;form&#233; ... :rose:
Je te prie de m'excuser.


----------



## plovemax (12 Avril 2007)

excuses accept&#233;es  (J'ai peut-&#234;tre r&#233;agit de mani&#232;re un peu trop &#233;pidermique :rose: &#231;&#224; m'arrive de temps en temps mais je me soigne  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

En ce qui concerne l'ombre sur la gauche, je la trouve bizarre car elle n'est pas tout a fait dans la même direction que l'ombre de la station service. Elle n'a pas le même angle si l'on considère que l'objet (la personne ?) à qui appartient cette ombre est aussi verticale que le poteau de la station service ....

Grâce à l'ombre de la sation service que l'on peut considérer comme naturelle et non truquée (parce que du coup l'autre ombre on ne sait pas comment l'interpréter) le soleil vient donc du coin en haut à droite. Alors il devrait y avoir l'ombre de l'appareil photo (une chambre c'est assez volumineux) et du photographe sur la photo. C'est pour cela que je pense que l'ombre qui titille est l'ombre du photographe qui se serait déplacé sur la gauche : mais alors pourquoi n'a ton pas l'ombre du matériel photographique ? Comment a t'il fait ? 

Cette ombre me fait penser à la première erreur du photographe amateur qui ne voit pas sa propre ombre sur la photo. Mais cette dernière chez Depardon est travaillée : serais ce un clin d'oeil ?


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> En ce qui concerne l'ombre sur la gauche, je la trouve bizarre car elle n'est pas tout a fait dans la même direction que l'ombre de la station service. Elle n'a pas le même angle si l'on considère que l'objet (la personne ?) à qui appartient cette ombre est aussi verticale que le poteau de la station service ....
> 
> Grâce à l'ombre de la sation service que l'on peut considérer comme naturelle et non truquée (parce que du coup l'autre ombre on ne sait pas comment l'interpréter) le soleil vient donc du coin en haut à droite. Alors il devrait y avoir l'ombre de l'appareil photo (une chambre c'est assez volumineux) et du photographe sur la photo. C'est pour cela que je pense que l'ombre qui titille est l'ombre du photographe qui se serait déplacé sur la gauche : mais alors pourquoi n'a ton pas l'ombre du matériel photographique ? Comment a t'il fait ?
> 
> Cette ombre me fait penser à la première erreur du photographe amateur qui ne voit pas sa propre ombre sur la photo. Mais cette dernière chez Depardon est travaillée : serais ce un clin d'oeil ?




Pour moi il s'agirait plus simplement d'une ombre d'un poteau electrique, telephonique, on devine des cables partir.... l


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Pour moi il s'agirait plus simplement d'une ombre d'un poteau electrique, telephonique, on devine des cables partir.... l



Un poteau &#233;lectrique est verticale comme le poteau de la station service.
Alors pourquoi l'ombre de gauche n'a pas la m&#234;me angle que l'ombre du poteau de la station service ? 

&#199;a pourrait &#234;tre posssible s'il y a d'autres sources de lumi&#232;re que le soleil ... ou si le poteau &#233;lectrique n'est pas vertical et pench&#233; sur la droite.


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2007)

Vu la longueur de ton ombre au sol, comparée à celles des piliers de la station, ce ne peut être celle d'une personne Odré.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Vu la longueur de ton ombre au sol, comparée à celles des piliers de la station, ce ne peut être celle d'une personne Odré.



En effet, ce n'est donc pas une personne. Pourtant elle en a la forme. Je pense que cette ombre est travaillée, elle n'est pas là par hasard ou par mégarde.


----------



## Captain_X (13 Avril 2007)

oui Depardon a demand&#233; &#224; EDF de lui mont&#233; sp&#233;cialement un pylone dans le dos juste pour remplir le cadre 1/3 en bas &#224; gauche... il est fort le raymond et en plus il a des appuis incroyable...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Un poteau électrique penché comme on voit de partout est aussi possible et pas besoin de demander à EDF (où alors si pour qu'il vienne réparer).
Sans compter qu'on peut faire des choses extraordinaires avec d'autres sources de lumière...

En tous cas je trouve que ça renforce le propos d'alan.a sur la "fausse" banalité de la photo.


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2007)

Non mais le poteau n'est pas nécessairement penché hein ! C'est juste son ombre qui l'est. 
Et si les ombres n'ont pas tout à fait le même angle c'est simplement parce que le poteau électrique n'est pas sur le même axe de profondeur que la station, peut-être même derrière le photographe. Donc pour la lumière venant de trois quarts arrière un angle d'incidence différent qui n'éclaire pas l'objet de la même manière et par conséquence des ombres portées sur le sol avec une orientation différente. C'est tout à fait normal. Pas besoin de plusieurs sources lumineuses.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Le soleil est tellement haut dans le ciel que l'angle d'incidence de ses rayons est le même sur une aire de quelques centaines de mètres. Des objets situés à 100 mètres l'un de l'autre auront la même orientation de leur ombre. Alors le sois disant poteau pour ne pas être penchée doit être situé à quelques centaines de mètres (kilomètres ?) du lieu de la prise de vue. Alors ce n'est pas un poteau pour que l'on en voit la cime sur la photo.


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> En tous cas je trouve que ça renforce le propos d'alan.a sur la "fausse" banalité de la photo.



À fond !! Comme la lanterne du lampadaire sur le bord gauche, c'est énorme !!  

Cette photo m'ennuie profondément, une question de sensibilité je pense.  :sleep:


----------



## Captain_X (13 Avril 2007)

vu l'angle de l'ombre de la station, ca touche d&#233;j&#224; bien la fin d'apr&#232;s midi ou le d&#233;but de matin&#233;, c'est pas midi pile non plus faut arreter de dire n'importe quoi. De plus un poteau EDF ou T&#233;l&#233;phonique fait fastoche dans les 10 m de haut. il est probalement quelques m&#232;tres derri&#232;re depardon et sur le meme axe que lui, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la station service qui n'est pas dans son axe.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Je remet la photo.

Je tiens &#224; signaler que je n'ai pas la solution de cette ombre mais que je la cherche en m&#234;me temps que vous. 

Je viens de faire le test &#224; la maison avec une lampe et deux objets situ&#233;s sur deux axes diff&#233;rents. Plus la source de lumi&#232;re est proche des objets, plus les ombres ont un axes diff&#233;rents. Si on &#233;loigne la source de lumi&#232;re (que ce soit &#224; midi pile ou en rasante) &#224; partir de environ un m&#232;tre les ombres ont le m&#234;me angle ....


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere en a parl&#233; dans un autre sujet mais comme je vous parlais de Nachtwey au d&#233;but de ce fil, je poste ici le lien qu'il a d&#233;got&#233; (qu'il en soit 1000 fois remerci&#233.

L&#224;, question composition, c'est du top.


----------



## Captain_X (13 Avril 2007)

on me dit dans l'oreillette que tout le monde s'en branle de cette ombre et qu'Amok va proposer un nouveau sujet de reflexion sous peu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

On m'a aussi dit dans l'oreillette que cette ombre titillait plus d'une personne. Serait il possible d'ouvrir un autre sujet sur la lumière et de transférer tous le hors sujet ?


----------



## alan.a (13 Avril 2007)

Cette ombre me titille parce qu'elle me g&#232;ne, mais je pense qu'il s'agit d'un simple poteau, la changement de direction est juste li&#233; &#224; une pure raison de perspective, rien de plus.

Quant au lien de Dendrimere, il est top ! 
Il y a un truc que m'impressionne tjrs, il semblerait que plus on rencontre des choses terribles, plus on a une voix sereine et une pr&#233;sence incroyable.


----------



## Captain_X (13 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dendrimere en a parl&#233; dans un autre sujet mais comme je vous parlais de Nachtwey au d&#233;but de ce fil, je poste ici le lien qu'il a d&#233;got&#233; (qu'il en soit 1000 fois remerci&#233.



kewl  ben maintenant on va se prendre la t&#234;te... sur quel image ...?


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2007)

J'ai une compo carr&#233;e de figgis, une merveille, si vous voulez la diss&#233;quer...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Cette ombre me titille parce qu'elle me gène, mais je pense qu'il s'agit d'un simple poteau, la changement de direction est juste lié à une pure raison de perspective, rien de plus.
> 
> Quant au lien de Dendrimere, il est top !
> Il y a un truc que m'impressionne tjrs, il semblerait que plus on rencontre des choses terribles, plus on a une voix sereine et une présence incroyable.




en fait quand on regarde les ombres, on se rend compte que la lumière est placée Sud-sud est par rapport au photographe. Ce qui donne cette impression de décalage est la masse d'ombre projetée par le toit de la station qui occulte l'ombre portée par le pilier de la station. Regardez et vous verrez que le pilier et l'ombre au sol du "personnage" sont bien dans la même direction.


Cette photo aur fait couler beaucoup d'encre.


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Quant au lien de Dendrimere, il est top !
> Il y a un truc que m'impressionne tjrs, il semblerait que plus on rencontre des choses terribles, plus on a une voix sereine et une présence incroyable.



Ce mec, c'est le talent à l'état pur. Chacune de ses images est une baffe, et techniquement parfaite.

Ca me tue :


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> plus on rencontre des choses terribles, plus on a une voix sereine et une pr&#233;sence incroyable.




Sans "s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233;", dans ces conditions, on devient fou, non ?  Voir ceux du Viet-Nam


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Il arrive à faire du beau avec de la laideur.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2007)

Merci pour le lien de Dendrim&#232;re, Amok. 
J'avais d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;couvert ses photos gr&#226;ce &#224; toi, avoir un petit morceau du personnage est tout aussi int&#233;ressant. 








Et maintenant, je sais d'o&#249; viennent les affiches iPod.


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Avril 2007)

alan.a a dit:


> Cette ombre me titille parce qu'elle me gène, mais je pense qu'il s'agit d'un simple poteau, la changement de direction est juste lié à une pure raison de perspective, rien de plus.


Bon un dernier mot la dessus, l'onbre du poteau est quasi parrallele a l'ombre du poteau de la station service... De plus on devine des fils partir de ce poteau !



alan.a a dit:


> Quant au lien de Dendrimere, il est top !
> Il y a un truc que m'impressionne tjrs, il semblerait que plus on rencontre des choses terribles, plus on a une voix sereine et une présence incroyable.



Si tout va bien, j'aurais la chance de voir cette expo cette semaine :
http://www.401projects.com/index.php?mode=gallery&section_id=154


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Si tout va bien, j'aurais la chance de voir cette expo cette semaine :
> http://www.401projects.com/index.php?mode=gallery&section_id=154



Petit con !!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Redoch (15 Avril 2007)

C'est marquant, je suis à Amsterdam et c'est l'expo que j'ai vu cette aprés-midi:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2007)

&#199;a dort, ici !!... 



Bon, vous la cadreriez comment, celle l&#224; ?!...
Moi je ne sais toujours pas et elle date cette photo !... :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (30 Mai 2007)

pour ma part j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu... mais peut &#234;tre si tu peux y retourner pour voir si d&#233;j&#224; ils ont pas pouss&#233; la bagnole sur le cot&#233; et en haut 

et surtou ce p***tain d'abris bus


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> pour ma part j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu... mais peut être si tu peux y retourner pour voir si déjà ils ont pas poussé la bagnole sur le coté et en haut


Avant qu'un croiseur intergalactique ne fasse son apparition !.... :rateau:   




Captain_X a dit:


> et surtou ce p***tain d'abris bus


 Chiant, hein !...


----------



## Captain_X (30 Mai 2007)

Comme me le soulignait tr&#232;s justement mon copain Guytan... il fout quoi l&#224; cet abri bus ???


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> Comme me le soulignait tr&#232;s justement mon copain Guytan... il fout quoi l&#224; cet abri bus ???


j'en sais trop rien.... &#224; moins que la voiture que l'on aper&#231;oit au dessus (et les transports en commun) prennent l'escalier...
Sinon, cet endroit fait partie d'un d&#233;dale de ruelles en dessous d'un lyc&#233;e, alors l'abri-bus doit servir d'abri et pas &#224; prendre le bus ?!.... 
Et les grilles derri&#232;re l'abri sont celles d'une ancienne biblioth&#232;que....


----------



## Captain_X (31 Mai 2007)

bref... apr&#232;s l'avoir bien regard&#233;, perso j'aurais tendance &#224; la recadr&#233; ainsi


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> bref... après l'avoir bien regardé, perso j'aurais tendance à la recadré ainsi


Moi j'aurais tendance à dire que certaines photos ne peuvent pas être rattrapées même par un recadrage au bistouri laser...

-> trash


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Avant qu'un croiseur intergalactique ne fasse son apparition !.... :rateau:
> 
> 
> Captain_X a dit:
> ...



starmac semble proposer une solution pas trop compliqué


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aurais tendance à dire que certaines photos ne peuvent pas être rattrapées même par un recadrage au bistouri laser...
> 
> -> trash


----------



## Captain_X (31 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'aurais tendance à dire que certaines photos ne peuvent pas être rattrapées même par un recadrage au bistouri laser...
> 
> -> trash




on est bien d'accord, mais on peut chercher une éventuelle solution


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2007)

Salut les nazes. 

Bon, je vous livre un truc que j'ai balanc&#233; dans les plus belles photos il y a pas 2 minutes.
Cette photo me plait beaucoup.
Elle me parait assez clean.





Par contre un truc me chiffonne : 
L'horizon est droit, j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233;, cependant, comme il y a beaucoup d'ombre &#224; droite (plus un grand arbre) &#231;a donne l'impression qu'elle penche.
Alors que non.

Comment faire pour que tout &#231;a ait l'air droit?
Faut repencher dans l'autre sens?
J'ai essay&#233;, &#231;a se voit que c'est de traviole.
Autre chose, alors? Bidouiller, rajouter des ombres de l'autre cot&#233;?
Ou peine perdue, c'est la composition qui est foireuse d&#233;s le d&#233;part, faut recadrer?

Une id&#233;e, quelqu'un?


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Salut les nazes.
> 
> Une idée, quelqu'un?



Moi chuis juste une naze, pas une pro, alors j'me permets. 

Je trouve pas que l'horizon a l'air penché. Les nuages là-bas au loin sont parfaitement linéaires avec la ligne d'horizon qui elle, est simplement évoquée sur la photo.

Dans un souci de perfection, on peut néanmoins tenter de rétablir la ligne d'horizon telle que souhaitée en rognant du noir en bas à droite de la photo, bref en tâchant de descendre un chouilla tout ce qui est très sombre dans la partie basse à droite.
Par contre, dans ce cas, faut aussi rajouter un bout de ciel juste au dessus de cette partie bidouillée, et là, ça va faire moche.
 
Nan mais comme ça, elle est mortelle cette photo.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Juin 2007)

si on part du principe que c'est la base des nuages qui cr&#233;e la ligne d' horizon, elle est droite, apr&#232;s, si le terrain est cahotique, et donne un effet pencher, rien a branler  c'est limite funky, et surtout ben c'est la r&#233;alit&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

en format carré, ca donnerait pas mal, nan ? :/


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2008)

P'tite remontée de fil... 
Une photo prise il y a peu...
Sans recadrage : 






J'ai hésité avec deux recadrages, celui-ci et finalement j'ai opté pour celui-là...
Vous auriez fait quoi, à partir de la photo d'origine ?!...
Je voulais emmener le regard vers la mer en utilisant le château...




P.S : ne me dîtes pas, _"il fallait avancer de 2 ou 3 pas !"_, c'est impossible sous peine de se retrouver brusquement 20m plus bas... 

J'aurais bien posté  ça ici, mais ça ne me semble pas être le même sujet (dans tous les sens du terme)...


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Novembre 2008)

Je l'aurais vu plus panoramique, un peu comme ça : 




Mais je ne suis qu'un amateur débutant :rose:


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2008)

Pour les crétins ( )qui m'ennuient avec mon expo, ou autre qualités techniques...
 L'appareil photo que j'utilise est celui de ma fille...
C'est un peu lège (je compense avec le traitement..  ), mais j'ai pas les moyens de me payer un "vrai" APN, pour l'instant...


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2008)

Quand j'ai vu la photo dans 'vos plus belles', je n'ai vu que le chateau, pas la mer. 
Ici, en comparant les trois cadrages, c'est celui que tu as écarté qui me semble le mieux correspondre à ton souhait : les deux axes de la jetée forment une ouverture vers la mer, un peu comme si le chateau voulait l'embrasser. Et la modification du rapport hauteur-largeur fait par le_magi61 accentue encore l'effet.
Ceci n'étant toutefois que l'avis tout personnel d'un autre débutant amateur :rose:


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2009)

_Remontée de fil pour les éléments très instructifs des premières pages et qui peuvent servir les derniers arrivants..._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OVZe4rQKcls[/YOUTUBE]

A digérer.


----------



## DeepDark (7 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9_qiEEe-SxM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## plovemax (29 Août 2010)

Suite aux remarques et avis que j'ai reçu (  ) pour cette photo, j'ai envi de présenter ma démarche.

En préambule, je tiens à dire que je ne suis pas sûr que celle-ci soit "juste" ou correcte ou tout autre terme que vous voudrez employer. Il s'agit uniquement que de mes réflexions sur une photo.

D'abord les conditions de prises de vue : je descendais les escaliers du phare suivi par une armée de touristes pressés comme s'ils avaient les chiens de l'enfer à leurs trousses. L'appareil sanglé comme j'ai pu, le bras tendu au dessus du vide, je déclenche 4, 5 fois.

Chance, une photo exploitable mais dont le cadrage n'est pas tip top.





Je réfléchi au recadrage et deux solutions s'imposent à moi.
La première, représentée en orange, part de l'idée de centrer la composition. Normalement une composition centrée cherche plutôt la stabilité. Ici ce n'est pas le cas : on plonge direct sur le 1854 là, au fond (sisi il y est  je vous jure qu'il est visible sur la haute def  ). Ce plongeon, provoqué par un déséquilibre, est dû aussi, je pense, au fait que sur la droite de la photo il n'y a rien à part un mur nu. Tous les éléments intéressant sont à gauche ou au milieu. Ensuite on prend l'escalier pour remonter à la rencontre des gens qui descendent jusqu'à la main qui sert en quelque sorte de point final.
Le second recadrage, en bleu , plus classique, exploite la règle des tiers : placer le 1854 sur le point fort en bas à droite de l'image. Celui qui regarde la photo suit alors les gens qui descendent l'escalier pour arriver au bout du colimaçon.

La première version à l'avantage de sortir des sentiers battus (maladroitement peut-être), tout en restant pour moi une "belle photo" :rose: . D'où mon choix pour le fil "les plus belles photos".


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2010)

la première version est trop déséquilibrée : tout concentré à gauche et en haut, rien à droite. La seconde est plus équilibrée et favorise une vision dynamique comme tu l'as compris. ton oeil a tendance à suivre un mouvement largement suggéré par la rampe et les gens qui descendent. Après, si tu veux favoriser le plongeon, tu peux peut-être aussi complement centrer et adopter un format carré.

(j'avais pris une photo de cet endroit il y a quelques années, sans être vraiment convaincu non plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2010)

plovemax a dit:


> Suite aux remarques et avis que j'ai reçu (  ) pour cette photo, j'ai envi de présenter ma démarche.



Question cadrage uniquement, j'aurais proposé ça : 





​


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2010)

@tibo : :love: superbe !


----------



## plovemax (30 Août 2010)

Mince! C'est dans Bidouillez-moi que j'eu dû mettre cette photo. :love:

@Yvos : bizarrement j'avais écarté d'emblée le format carré (je ne sais même plus pourquoi, vraisemblablement parce que cette photo est aussi une photo de famille -bon d'accord tout le monde est de dessus  :rateau:  -) Suite à ton conseil j'ai testé : c'est encore différent. Je poste le résultat dès que j'ai le temps (je suis sensé travailler  )

@Tibo : bien vu! Çà oblige à un crop important mais pour l'écran ou impression petit format çà doit être OK. Pareil que pour Yvos, je poste une version faite à partir de l'original dès que j'ai le temps.


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2010)

plovemax a dit:


> Mince! C'est dans Bidouillez-moi que j'eu dû mettre cette photo. :love:


Fais-le !...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

Il me semble important de rappeler, après avoir vu le fil PVPBP, que votre sujet ou la lumière, si c'est intéressant, ne suffit pas à fabriquer une image.
Je ne suis pas un cador, je fais des erreurs comme tout le monde, je tenterai donc ici de rappeler un principe de base. 

N'hésitez pas à m'arrêter si je me trompe.

Une photo est régie par les mêmes règles qu'une peinture, un plan en ciné ou une mise en page.
L'équilibre des masses.

Il y a différentes façons d'y parvenir :

- jouer avec les directions
- différencier les plans
- s'amuser avec la profondeur de champ
- placement du sujet à l'intérieur du cadre
- l'exposition, etc...

Finalement, les contrastes qui peuvent exister au sein de votre image vont diriger la lecture.

Exemple ?




_par momo-fr_

Prenez de la distance.
La construction de cette photo me paraît bancale. 
Trop de poids sur le grand immeuble. Cadrage trop coupé sur la gauche. 
L'oeil n'est pas à l'aise et s'en va, ne rentre pas dans le sujet.
Il aurait fallu inclure plus de ciel à gauche, couper plus fin à droite ou changer de point de vu.
Ce n'est pas une photo nul, loin de là. Elle est juste mal composée.

Faites toujours attention aux bords de vos images, à ce que vous coupez.
L'oeil a parfois besoin de respirer.

Par ailleurs, l'oeil est un formidable outil qui a besoin d'entrainement. 
N'hésitez pas à aller dans des expos, lire des bouquins et adopter un regard le plus objectif possible sur vos productions. Prenez du recul.

La composition est quelque chose de très très complexe. On peut jouer avec les règles, jouer avec les masses et l'équilibre. Mais avant de le faire, il convient bien souvent de s'approprier les fondamentaux de la composition (nombre d'or entre autre).

Maitriser la composition d'une image, c'est assurer une lecture cohérente. Et donc attiser l'intérêt des autres pour vos images.
Dès lors, un sujet modeste peut être sublimer avec une composition appropriée.

Ca ne vient pas tout de suite. C'est parfois plus évident pour certains. Mais ça s'apprend.
Comme un instrument de musique.

~mes 2 centimes


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> La construction de cette photo me paraît bancale.
> Trop de poids sur le grand immeuble. Cadrage trop coupé sur la gauche.
> L'oeil n'est pas à l'aise et s'en va, ne rentre pas dans le sujet.
> Il aurait fallu inclure plus de ciel à gauche, couper plus fin à droite ou changer de point de vu.
> Ce n'est pas une photo nul, loin de là. Elle est juste mal composée.



Je ne discuterais pas sur le découpage des bords, je suis assez d'accord au niveau "ressenti" sur ce point. Par contre, l'agencement des immeubles, là, je ne suis plus d'accord :à mon humble avis, tu dis ça parce que tu as regardé le doigt au lieu de regarder la lune !

En effet, moi, je regarde le sommet des immeubles en question (les 4 dominants), et là, je vois &#8230; Une parabole presque parfaite se dessiner, comme quoi, les idées sur l'équilibre des masses &#8230;

Cela dit, je sais ce que tu vas me dire : je suis une quiche en photo, et le seul fait que je trouve une photo intéressante tend à prouver qu'elle est ratée, mais bon, la courbe, sur la photo, elle, elle y est bien !


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2011)

Tout ce que tu dis (Khyu) sur la composition est très juste. Pourtant, malgré ce déséquilibre, personnellement, je trouve qu'elle fonctionne. Et pour connaître un peu les photos de momo à force de les regarder, c'est justement dans cet affranchissement des règles qu'il excelle. Celle-ci étant d'ailleurs un peu hors lot de ses productions très noires et jouant sur un véritable effet esthétique des couleurs contrastées et des lumières. Si t'en sors par la construction, personnellement j'y reste par l'esthétisme global. tout cela est donc très suggestif.

Dernier point en faveur de sa photo (qui n'est pas non plus une septième merveille du monde), c'est l'impression d'avoir enfin une photo de NYC qui sorte du lot. Et comme je disais à l'intéressé en privé, à voir ce que cela donnerait au tirage.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juin 2011)

Oui, bancale, je l'ai vu dès que je l'ai postée, j'allais la remplacer ce matin par celle-ci.






Dans des lieux comme celui-ci il est difficile de poser tout son regard, moi je cherche avant tout la lumière, et ce qui m'a intéressé là c'est justement les contrastes :
- De tailles
- D'architectures
- De prise de la lumière
- La disposition des immeubles
- Le délire architectural de l'immeuble massif à droite

La disposition évoque l'envolée, on pourrait y voir une courbe de la bourse (Wall Street est à 2 mn), bref il y a voir et à discourir mais c'est vrai que la première est mal fichue avec une respiration trop disparate, merci du conseil.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Juin 2011)

Personnellement, je préfère encore la première... la deuxième est un peu trop centrée...


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juin 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Personnellement, je préfère encore la première... la deuxième est un peu trop centrée...


Certes, tous les goûts sont dans la nature, mon métier de base (pao - mise en page) m'a appris que la lecture de tout élément visuel, texte, image, demande des marges, elles guident l'oeil et permette un décryptage plus ou moins facile, mes premiers patrons, venus de la compogravure m'ont cassé les pieds quelques années le temps que ça "rentre".

Après c'est toujours facile de "sortir" des codes, mais est-ce pertinent ?

Si je pars sur une approche décalée se sera alors en appui sur la bâtiment de gauche comme ceci :




Mais je garde un circulation équilibrée à droite.

_*Nota bene :* si j'utilise le carré en photo c'est avant tout historique, mon premier appareil photo à été un Lubitel 6x6 à 12 ans, mes travaux de peintures aux Arts-Déco étaient essentiellement faits sur des carrés et toutes mes recherches (eau-forte, linogravure, collage, encre de chine, sérigraphie, dessins et pastels) s'en inspiraient._


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2011)

l'avis d'un amateur ?

ben, dans la photo, ce que je cherche c'est ce que l'on peut y lire.

Et là, désolé, je ne vois rien.

le contraste entre ancien et nouveau n'est pas franc

la lumière sur l'immeuble de gauche détourne mon regard.

les nuages ?

à mon sens, le cadre manque de hauteur au-dessus de la tour pour renforcer l'effet d'échelle.
et l'image pourrait être largement rognée sur le flanc gauche.

mais je suis un simple amateur&#8230;
j'ai même pas d'apn


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Juin 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec tout le monde et encore plus avec moi-même en flippant juste les 2 photos :


----------



## NightWalker (4 Juin 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> Si je pars sur une approche décalée se sera alors en appui sur la bâtiment de gauche comme ceci :
> ...



Yep... c'est encore mieux...


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juin 2011)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec tout le monde et encore plus avec moi-même en flippant juste les 2 photos


Oui mais là c'est la décroissance


----------



## NightWalker (4 Juin 2011)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec tout le monde et encore plus avec moi-même en flippant juste les 2 photos :


Personnellement, je suis plus alaise avec une ligne de courbe croissante...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2011)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec tout le monde et encore plus avec moi-même en flippant juste les 2 photos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'autant plus qu'il me semble que la "vraie" orientation de la vue  
Maintenant je comprend mieux pourquoi jarrivai pas à comprendre de quel endroit elle avait été prise. 
Si non, je suis d'accord avec Da Capo on pourrait rogner à gauche (de la version originale) pour éliminer le building le plus bas et un poil trop éclairé quitte a abandonner le format carré


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2011)

Allez hop ! Couic ! N'hésitons pas à couper ce qui dérange ! ​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2011)

Marrant.
On a pas tous la même approche. 

N'empêche, je m'en fous un peu des explications quand je matte une image.
Si on voit pas ce que tu veux dire momo, c'est un peu raté non ?
Après c'est que mon ressenti hein... 

Pi' il me semble que pour la majorité des gens sur cette planète, on commence par lire en haut à gauche, pour partir sur la droite puis descendre sur la gauche et continuer vers la droite (mise à part les arabes et 2/3 autres ethnies louches du bulbe). Genre grand Z. Instinctivement.

On a pas tous la même sensibilité, et tant mieux.
N'empêche. Je suis icono pour un journal, je prends pas ta première proposition, Monsieur momo-fr.

Je prendrais plutôt un mix entre la première et la deuxième propal de dendrimere.
Bon après, c'est parce que c'est un copain et que même si c'est de la merde, c'est bien. 

Mais bon, je dis beaucoup de conneries alors faites comme vous le sentez.


----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Juin 2011)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec tout le monde et encore plus avec moi-même en flippant juste les 2 photos :



Je suis d'accord. Même si certains regrettent la courbe descendante, l'image semble avoir plus de profondeur, de perspective. Finalement mon oeil se promène mieux...


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Juin 2011)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> ... Même si certains regrettent la courbe descendante...



La peur du Viagra qui rode.....


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2011)

je ne suis ni convaincu par la photo de momo que par les vues de dendrimère (même si j'aime bien ce mec  )

le souci que je vois dans cette photo, c'est que je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle eut été pensée entièrement en carré à l'origine et je la trouve de toutes les façons déséquilibrée. Mais je me trompe peut-être. Il est difficile de prévoir en carré lorsqu'on a un viseur rectangulaire, l'inconscient et l'&#339;il tiennent compte des informations périphériques.

je pense que j'aurais conçu ce portrait différement si je l'avais construit dans un viseur de 6x6 par exemple

et mine de rien, viser (penser) en carré, c'est ce qui me plait dans hipstamatic et dans mes 6x6


----------



## Picouto (6 Juin 2011)

Tout pareil qu'Alèm !
Faire du 1x1 avec du 2x3 c'est pas du cadrage mais du re~.
Voila pourquoi ça ne marche pas... Arrêtons d'enc**** des portes ouvertes et allons sur sncf.fr (hein dendrimere !!!)


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Juin 2011)

Picouto a dit:


> Tout pareil qu'Alèm !
> Faire du 1x1 avec du 2x3 c'est pas du cadrage mais du re~.
> Voila pourquoi ça ne marche pas... Arrêtons d'enc**** des portes ouvertes et allons sur sncf.fr (hein dendrimere !!!)



C'est de l'acharnement là !!!!!


----------



## Picouto (6 Juin 2011)

Ca marche au moins


----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2011)

Picouto a dit:


> Ca marche au moins



sncf.fr?


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2011)

Z'allez finir par rester à quai...


----------



## Picouto (8 Juin 2011)

Cadrage, scalpel... ma dernière claque

​
Clic


----------

